# Solar panels - quantity discount?



## Canalsman

I am after an 80 watt solar panel for the 'van ...

And with lots of interest on various threads on the site, I think there may be quite a few people wanting to buy a panel or two.

As we approach the end of the season, this might be a good time to see if there's a supplier wanting to clear stock, and who'd be prepared to offer a healthy discount for a sizeable order.

Can anyone suggest a supplier, and how many people are interested?

=============================
PLEASE VOTE IN THIS POLL IF YOU INTERESTED
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...mbers-solar-panel-bulk-buy-discount-poll.html
=============================


----------



## Firefox

I just bought a 90W for £180 from AL8:

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/sale-wanted/14850-sample-solar-panels-sale.html

He's got 70W for £140 too, you won't get much cheaper than that.


----------



## Hobbsy

yep, i would be up for a group buy!


----------



## robjmckinney

*80 Watt from Ebay*

I bought from Ebay, much cheaper than the prices your quoting from China, had no problems with it and easy fixing!


----------



## Firefox

I checked out ebay and for a 90W panel I'd say anything from £150 to £210+. By the time you've factored in Pay pal %, delivery charges, and allowed for getting scammed with duff goods or late delivery, I'd prefer to buy local. Luckily, AL8 lives just down the A1 from me and I was going that way in any case to play volleyball so delivery was free for me. Ebay always appears cheap on the surface, but too many hidden costs and risks for my liking.


----------



## Smally

Canalsman said:


> I am after an 80 watt solar panel for the 'van ...
> 
> And with lots of interest on various threads on the site, I think there may be quite a few people wanting to buy a panel or two.
> 
> As we approach the end of the season, this might be a good time to see if there's a supplier wanting to clear stock, and who'd be prepared to offer a healthy discount for a sizeable order.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a supplier, and how many people are interested?


 
Can you say quite what the panels are and for? Have you got a link to examples? Picking this up late, sorry.


----------



## Squibby

Thats a very good idea trying for a discount on solar pannels, I would be interested but would need the full fitting kit and charging gizmo. Keep http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/images/smilies/drive.gif

Squibby.


----------



## bob72

I'm also looking to get one ASAP.


----------



## Techno100

The ebay seller in Geeste Germany Is 100% I have bought 2 80 watt that are £129plus £8 delivery so £137 each and they are mint. Delivery despite the information on listings was 5 days.
Also doing 90 watt at £159+8
I've ordered another pair of 80's last Friday, expecting arrival tomorrow or Thursday.

Andy


----------



## witzend

*item number*

Hi does his panels come with the regulator and wire etc to connect it not sure from the ebay add


----------



## SteelyDan

*Soalr panel group buy*

Looks like a great idea, and I agree doing the deal with a known and trusted supplier is preferable to being bitten on Fleabay!!


----------



## helmit

*80w SOLAR*

I recently bought a 80w mono panel from Ecosolar on Ebay which i am well pleased with. I phoned them after reading this topic and the best price they can give us is £120 each for 10 or more. £114 each for 20 or more. Each panel comes with 5 meters of cable. postage approx £8 00 however many. Hope this is helpfull. Regards Helmit


----------



## alanb

Sounds interesting. I would be interested in a 90W panel.


----------



## dazuk

*panel group buy*

I would be also like details please of a FULL kit inc fixing brackets and regulator (charger) if anyone can get a deal put together  Or panel and fixing brackets if other part is easily available ? Cheers. 80w + ?


----------



## Ginfearsdad

*Panel group buy*

Hello,

I'm very interested in a solar panel for our van and 80w is the size I've settled on. Unfortunately the space I have available for a panel is limited and I've only seen one 80w panel that will fit. Also I would need a full kit with regulator to top up both batteries etc.. and probably fitting.

Thanks,
Ian.


----------



## Firefox

I wouldn't worry about brackets or regulators if you can source a cheap panel.

You can make brackets yourself from aluminum angle (eg Wickes Building supplies) and pick up a standalone regulator for £10-£30 off ebay. Maplins also do regulators £15-20 off the shelf. 

I'm doing my 90W installation over the next week and can post some photos.


----------



## mochras

Hi, I'd certainly be interested if there is a solar panel that can keep my 3-way fridge working on 12V.  The reason for this is that I have done my own conversion and did not want to vent the fridge so it sits behnd the passenger seat of my Transit.  It works perfectly fine while I'm travelling and from what I've managed to work out the battery will keep it running for about 5 hours before needing a boost.

Any suggestions would be very appreciated.


----------



## Techno100

All my panels are ebay buys and there are a proliferation of sizes to suit . 
A potential problem with bulk buying is delivery and warranty? unless you all live near each other?


----------



## Firefox

An average solar panel eg 80/90w will not keep pace with a fridge.

It depends on the size of the fridge and ambient conditions, but say the fridge takes 80W and works for half the time to keep cool on the thermostat that's 80x12 = 1000wh per day. It could be twice that for a bigger fridge on a hot day.

A 90W panel may give you 40 W for 8 hours on the average cloudy day = 320wh per day, a third of what you need.

Fit yourself 300 watts worth of panels and you may have a fighting chance with probably some to spare for lights etc.


----------



## Lord Lucan

I'll have two... but will need wiring diagrams etc. Thanks,


----------



## viclin

*Solar panels*

Hi

Yes I would be interested. Have you seen on ebay 80 watt from Germany £129 plus postage of £8.  Look up number 370535589351.  I have bought loads of stuff off ebay over the years and they are just as good quality as anywhere else.

Cheers Vic


----------



## Techno100

viclin said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes I would be interested. Have you seen on ebay 80 watt from Germany £129 plus postage of £8.  Look up number 370535589351.  I have bought loads of stuff off ebay over the years and they are just as good quality as anywhere else.
> 
> Cheers Vic


 
yes I recommended them earlier in the thread :ditto:


----------



## Ellie and Mike

*Me too please *

Hi Canalsman

We would be interested in purchasing some panels too, at least 80w but prefer 90 or 100w.

Thanks for the idea,
Ellie:dance:


----------



## Duckrow

*Me too*

Also interested in the full works including intructions. I was thinking of having it done.


----------



## Techno100

Duckrow said:


> Also interested in the full works including intructions. I was thinking of having it done.



It would take me too long to duplicate it all here but I have 3 full threads with pictures in the "Do It Yourself" section on Motorroamers


----------



## Firefox

You can't go wrong with the wiring.

Take the +ve lead(s) from your solar panel(s) and connect to the +ve solar panel input terminal on the regulator. Take the -ve lead(s) from your solar panel(s) and connect to the -ve solar panel input terminal on the regulator.

Take a +ve lead from your battery charge output terminal on the regulator to the +ve battery terminal. Take a -ve lead from your battery charge output terminal on the regulator to the -ve battery terminal. 

I just bought a solar panel regulator tonight from Maplins and it comes with full markings and wiring instructions anyway

The leads you use must be rated for the charging currents. For a 90W panel that's typically something like 5A max. So use (for example) 16A cable and a 10 A inline fuse


----------



## Techno100

Not quite.
The battery must always be connected to the regulator BEFORE the solars. Regulators are voltage sensing and need the 12 or 24 volts connecting first for it to set up correctly


----------



## Canalsman

I'm glad that there's so much interest 

Some leads are being pursued ...

Watch this space.


----------



## Firefox

Techno100 said:


> Not quite.
> The battery must always be connected to the regulator BEFORE the solars. Regulators are voltage sensing and need the 12 or 24 volts connecting first for it to set up correctly



I think it depends on the particular regulator if that is important or not. My regulator comes with very detailed instructions, and the connection order is not mentioned as being of any importance. So I'd say to people doing DIY, check out the instructions on your regulator to see what's recommended, if anything, in respect of that point.

Anyway, enough from me on installation, I don't want to hijack the thread


----------



## shawbags

It would be interesting to see how much you could get 80w kits for on a bulk buy,at the right price i would be interested,shawbags.


----------



## curlytail

*may also be interested*

I may also be interested in a panel (preferably 90w) - thanks


----------



## johno60

Firefox said:


> I checked out ebay and for a 90W panel I'd say anything from £150 to £210+. By the time you've factored in Pay pal %, delivery charges, and allowed for getting scammed with duff goods or late delivery, I'd prefer to buy local. Luckily, AL8 lives just down the A1 from me and I was going that way in any case to play volleyball so delivery was free for me. Ebay always appears cheap on the surface, but too many hidden costs and risks for my liking.


 
what a pessimist if your choosy and dont bid over the top you will never beat e bay stick to your price theres always another one coming up on e bay


----------



## Lord Lucan

I have a 110 leisure battery. If I had 2x80 panels... would I need another battery?

I have a 12v TV, small FreeSat Box, Pump for water butt, 1 led light.

At the moment I only get TV for about 1 hour.


----------



## cooljules

Lord Lucan said:


> I have a 110 leisure battery. If I had 2x80 panels... would I need another battery?
> 
> I have a 12v TV, small FreeSat Box, Pump for water butt, 1 led light.
> 
> At the moment I only get TV for about 1 hour.


 
something must be wrong.....i had a ran a normal tv and digibox, through inverter and got hours...enough to watch the start to end of the bbc f1. which is all i wanted.  and that was a crappy old battery


----------



## Lord Lucan

Its a new battery too.

Showing 12.8v

When I plug laptop in to inverter to charge (engine not running) the buzzer starts after 3 mins?


----------



## cooljules

Lord Lucan said:


> Its a new battery too.
> 
> Showing 12.8v
> 
> When I plug laptop in to inverter to charge (engine not running) the buzzer starts after 3 mins?


 
i aint no good at explaining amps and other leccy stuff, so someone else will come along but  i know inverters use a lot of power to convert.


----------



## Admin

I have contacted eco solar and they are going to send me some details and pricing through.
Once I have this we can see if we can use our bulk buying power.
Each sale will be directly with ecosolar not with wildcamping.

Phil


----------



## Fyre Faery

*Ebay!!!*

I bought my solar panel from Ebay. I have no idea how I got it so cheap. It was half the price of those from bona fide stockists and has been amazing over the last two years.
A charge controller so you can see how much your appliances are using, how much is coming through the panel and how much is still in the battery is great too.


----------



## tom

*panel quality*

hello, could someone explain the difference in performance between getting cheaper panels vs more expensive ones?

or is there a good link to somewhere that explains it?

ie monocrsytals vs multicrystals, equivalent power output etc.

it seems like £150 for an 80W panel is quite a budget quality, but i'm sure they are very good as they are recommended here.

but if you have limited space for installation, then it might be best to try and get the most power you can from the space used, and maybe think about £300 for 80W ones?

thanks


----------



## Canalsman

Phil said:


> I have contacted eco solar and they are going to send me some details and pricing through.
> Once I have this we can see if we can use our bulk buying power.
> Each sale will be directly with ecosolar not with wildcamping.
> 
> Phil


 
Good move Phil - thanks 

I have a suggestion - perhaps those members who have some skill and expertise in fitting solar panels and associated electrics could help others who are less certain ...

Hands up those who'd like to help!

I am happy to assist anyone near Macclesfield. (Might cost you a couple of pints though!)


----------



## helmit

Im happy to help anyone near me Herts Essex. Regards Helmit.


----------



## Lord Lucan

Anyone near Hudds? not to fit.. just advice/test


----------



## Mastodon

Lord Lucan said:


> Anyone near Hudds? not to fit.. just advice/test


 
Near enough


----------



## Techno100

I just put these on a Grande Frontier today for my first customer 2x80's with 20amp reg. These panels were from the ebay seller at £148.70 each currently
I'm in Leeds and happy to share knowledge experience, much of which is posted in pictures on motorroamers but I'll put any new stuff on this forum too.


----------



## Techno100

Just a forewarning, the second set of 80 watt panels I ordered from the ebay seller in geeste germany have actually arrived as 2x50 watt panels so NOT happy


----------



## charliechan

*Hi folks I'd be interested in Getting a couple of 80 watt panels too.*


----------



## Ellendale

*2 x 80 watt panels*

Me too! However I would like to know what kind of "usage output" I would get for 2 x 80s? I have 2 x 100ah leisure btys and would want the solar panels purely for re-charging purposes. Is this overkill or not enough? tks1


----------



## Ellendale

Techno100 - These panels were from the ebay seller at £148.70 each currently
 I'm in Leeds and happy to share knowledge experience.

We travel to Leeds from the Midlands to visit our son and his wife, usually in the car - could this be a viable reason to bring the MH, visit, and at the same time have 2 x 80s fitted...mmmmmm?


----------



## Techno100

Anything is possible but this job requires a dry day at least until the panels are positioned. 
I don't have an area for parking.
The adhesive needs 24 hrs before driving.
Have you mapped your roof space dimensions for what will fit and where?


----------



## Firefox

Ellendale said:


> Me too! However I would like to know what kind of "usage output" I would get for 2 x 80s? I have 2 x 100ah leisure btys and would want the solar panels purely for re-charging purposes. Is this overkill or not enough? tks1




Assume on the average cloudy UK day you may get 40W from an 80W panel for say 8 hours.

For 2 panels that's 80x8 = 640 wh of power stored up (This is just typical you may only get say 50x6 = 300 wh on a gloomy winter day)

Now say your lights take 30W and your TV/lap top 50W = 80W total (You'll have to look at your own appliances to find out what power they use)

You'd be able to run your lights and lap top for 8 hours in the evening, 8x80 = 640wh. (But if it was the winter example, you'd be 340wh negative!)

So what "usage output" depends on winter/summer/country and what appliances you want to run, but the generally in summer you'll cope with stuff like lights and TV or laptop without need for hook ups whereas in UK winter you may fall short. If you like taking early nights and only use your lights and TV for 4 hours then you'll be OK, so whether it is overkill or not enough depends entirely on you. You'll have to do your own calculation for your own usage patterns


----------



## Lord Lucan

Hi Phil,

Solar Endurance.

Barry Dean 07 957 948 630

barrydean3@aol.com

He deals in Batteries & solar panels... based in Oldham - said he would give good/price/service for 1 or Bulk.


----------



## Ellendale

Techno100 said:


> Anything is possible but this job requires a dry day at least until the panels are positioned.
> I don't have an area for parking.
> The adhesive needs 24 hrs before driving.
> Have you mapped your roof space dimensions for what will fit and where?


 
Tks for reply Techno100.
1. Will have to pick a day when forecast is good.
2. Do you visit owners to fit panels? My son lives in Middleton.
3. No problem because we would stay at his place.
4. No! Sorry but new to this, do not know the dimensions of the panels and have not measured the spare area of the MH.

So, will need to do a bit of prior prep and planning but am still up for having 2 x 80 fitted. Will keep monitoring/searching!


----------



## Ellendale

Firefox said:


> Assume on the average cloudy UK day you may get 40W from an 80W panel for say 8 hours.......



Firefox, many thanks for the techie info, will record and store. The outcome you have illustrated is ideal. Once it's getting dark we snuggle into the fixed bed and read our books for about 10 mins and then sleep until first light. Up with the dawn chorus and on to our next visiting place/NT/Eng Heritage/Brit Stop .....etc


----------



## Techno100

Yes I go to the van at home or rallies/meets
Dimensions are critical so get measuring! 80 watt panels come in various sizes but the cheaper ones tend to be 1105 to 1205 long by 540 to 600 wide, there are some square ones but without knowing what roof land you have you're a non starter. Also need to take into account sliding rooflights and aerials and satellite
If you want to pm me I'll tell you the price I work to assuming you want everything supplied and fitted.


----------



## Firefox

Ellendale said:


> Firefox, many thanks for the techie info, will record and store. The outcome you have illustrated is ideal. Once it's getting dark we snuggle into the fixed bed and read our books for about 10 mins and then sleep until first light. Up with the dawn chorus and on to our next visiting place/NT/Eng Heritage/Brit Stop .....etc


   No problem. I've got a couple of 110 Ah batteries and I think 2x90W panels will give hook up free conditions most of the year for wild camping. I'm just fitting one at the moment though to see how it goes.  A 100Ah battery can be discharged for maybe 50Ah without caning it too much. That's 50A x 12V x 1h = 600Wh which is about what a couple of solar panels of 80 or 90 W could give back on an average day, so one panel of that size for each largish battery seems about right.


----------



## Techno100

Yes I agree.
I have 200 in bits for my 2x110 and looking forwards to our first winter test.


----------



## Milliedots

We'd be interested in a group buy too. Great idea!


----------



## Biggles

Lord Lucan said:


> Its a new battery too.
> 
> Showing 12.8v
> 
> When I plug laptop in to inverter to charge (engine not running) the buzzer starts after 3 mins?


 
Sounds like your battery(s) are fubed.


----------



## Biggles

I am not dishing solar, and in an ideal world we would all live off it.

But here's my 2 penneth.  I have 2 110a/h led lighting, no TV, 1000w inverter for laptops and iPads and phone charging.

I once left my 12v fridge on and in the morning we had flat batteries.  I started the engine for 20 minutes and I did another 4 days without moving (festival).

So in conclusion 20 mins of tick over charging will cost next to nothing and if done at the right time will not upset anyone nearby, and believe me at a festival they pack us in.


----------



## Canalsman

Phil said:


> I have contacted eco solar and they are going to send me some details and pricing through.
> Once I have this we can see if we can use our bulk buying power.
> Each sale will be directly with ecosolar not with wildcamping.
> 
> Phil


 
Any news, Phil?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Firefox

Biggles said:


> I am not dishing solar, and in an ideal world we would all live off it.
> 
> But here's my 2 penneth.  I have 2 110a/h led lighting, no TV, 1000w inverter for laptops and iPads and phone charging.
> 
> I once left my 12v fridge on and in the morning we had flat batteries.  I started the engine for 20 minutes and I did another 4 days without moving (festival).
> 
> So in conclusion 20 mins of tick over charging will cost next to nothing and if done at the right time will not upset anyone nearby, and believe me at a festival they pack us in.



Alternator on tick over will probably give about 10-15 amps once the the initial high charging current settles after a minute or so. But be on the generous side and say 20 A.

20 amps at 14 V for 1/2 an hour = 20x14x0.5 = 140Wh

Although it's a useful top up charge, and may last a good while if your usage was low, it wont give you the charge an 80W solar panel will give in a day (350 Wh ?)

Another thing to consider, is if your solar panel keeps your leisure battery topped up, when you drive off normally, it wont draw a big current from the alternator which means the alternator belt wont drag on the engine so much and you'll get increased mpg. This is kind of a hidden benefit as it seems on the surface you get a "free" recharge every time you drive, but you will pay for it for a while by slightly poorer mpg especially if your leisure battery was very flat.

I'd agree though it will take some time to recover your solar installation cost in diesel costs! Even for full time use it may take a couple of years, longer if you only use your van some of the year.


----------



## Canalsman

To me the big benefit of using solar panels is the fact that it's noise free, and non-polluting.

I used to live on a narrow boat, and had two large panels on the roof. I never needed to run the engine unless I was going somewhere, and that was a huge plus point.

So if you're out in the sticks with your 'van, you sit there as long as you like without disturbing the peace


----------



## Admin

*POll*

=============================
PLEASE VOTE IN THIS POLL IF YOU INTERESTED
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...mbers-solar-panel-bulk-buy-discount-poll.html
=============================


----------



## Admin

Canalsman said:


> Any news, Phil?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris



No, I am going to try some other suppliers on Monday but I need a better idea of what purchase value we are looking at.

I also want to find someone who also does flexible panels as I would prefer them to having the framed type.


----------



## davemh

*Solar*

I would be interested in 2 x 100w panels. (And will add a 3rd depending on how these perform).

The ones below seem to be good value at about £200 each. I'm happy to go with previous advice that this is the kind of value / quality to go for. I would appreciate buying together with others, from a trusted supplier.

New 100 Watt Mono Crystalline PV Solar Panel 100 W 12 V | eBay

Due to limited roof space, I like the idea that these panels are squeezing an extra 20w into the same dimensions as many of the 80w panels: 1196 x 554 x 35 (mm).

By the way, these look like good regulators. They have PulseWidthModulation to get more charge from the panels, and according to the reviewer, they use a 3 step battery charging system.

NEW 360W 12V 30A SOLAR PANEL CHARGE REGULATOR BATTERY: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

Any opinions on these selections welcome...


----------



## Techno100

That seller has become too dear. At the start of the year they did 80 watt at £139 delivered and by Spring had risen to £179 PLUS P&P shop around they'll have to come down if people shop sensibly


----------



## Biggles

About these charge regulators:-

I was recently at a talk held at the SBMCC AGM

The chap talking on solar said that the cheep controlers were a waste of money.  He had taken some apart and some had nothing in but a diode.  He siad that nothin under about £130 was worth considering especially when you were getting into the bigger panels.

I don't think he had an adgender for this line.  

The more expensive ones have a transformer or whatever in them to make the higer voltage output into higher amp charge rate.  In his tests a good controler could inrease the charge output of a panel by upto 30%, or if you like enable you to buy 30% smaller.

Just passing it on.  Can't personally validate it.

ETA.  He also said Poly panels should be just over  £1 per watt and Mono well under £2.00 per watt and prices were governed by the dollar which is the international trading currency for solar pannels.


----------



## Biggles

Firefox said:


> Alternator on tick over will probably give about 10-15 amps once the the initial high charging current settles after a minute or so. But be on the generous side and say 20 A.
> 
> 20 amps at 14 V for 1/2 an hour = 20x14x0.5 = 140Wh
> 
> Although it's a useful top up charge, and may last a good while if your usage was low, it wont give you the charge an 80W solar panel will give in a day (350 Wh ?)
> 
> Another thing to consider, is if your solar panel keeps your leisure battery topped up, when you drive off normally, it wont draw a big current from the alternator which means the alternator belt wont drag on the engine so much and you'll get increased mpg. This is kind of a hidden benefit as it seems on the surface you get a "free" recharge every time you drive, but you will pay for it for a while by slightly poorer mpg especially if your leisure battery was very flat.
> 
> I'd agree though it will take some time to recover your solar installation cost in diesel costs! Even for full time use it may take a couple of years, longer if you only use your van some of the year.


 
Being an ex ambulance it has a massive 175amp alternator and some very good split charging control.  So maybe I am a bit spoilt.


----------



## Firefox

That's interesting information on regulators, Biggles.

I've got a Kemco from Maplins. Only a £20 job. I'll let people know how it performs. I just wonder how many users have got a controller costing £130! I bet it's not many. 

I have read that some regulators give a pulsing which inverters don't like, which causes the inverter to shut off while the solar panel is working. I don't know if mine does that as I only glued the panel on today, I haven't wired it up yet. But I plan on putting in a switch on my control panel so I can turn the solar panel off if necessary.


----------



## davemh

there is some interesting explanation about different types of solar regulator here: Sterling Power Products: Solar Regulator Information

i also had an email conversation with charles sterling about battery-battery and alternator-battery chargers. he said that if i had 2 batteries in my bank then it would only really be worth getting the battery-battery charger which is 50A, but if i had 4 batteries in the bank, then they would be able to "eat" closer to the 150A that my merc's alternator is capable of putting out, and hence it would then be worth getting an alternator-battery charger.

love all that science.


----------



## Biggles

Charles is a bit of a ledgend in the boating world.  His products receive mixed reviews, however he does himself no good in term of personality.  I speak from hearsay but seems he talks sence and his products are generally good, but most people find him personably less than "their cup of tea".  Maybe the curse of a genious?

As for inverters not liking it?  My guess is if its a cheep but otherwise very servicable unit the electronics (or lack of) will not be capable of handeling anything other than a nice flat stable DC input.

In my boat I have 1280a/h of battery made up of 6 x 2.1v deep cycle traction led acid cells poweing a Victron 3000w PSW inverter (6000w peak).  I have been working on the boat all week off grid with lights heavy 2000w + power tools radio and it is still showing 12.8v.  Of course you would never have this set up on a MH unless it was coach size as the batteries weigh in at 350kg and the inverter at 18kg.

On the MH I have a cheepo 1000w MSW inverter which I use for charging stuff while out and about.  Mostly the lap top and the iPads as these wont fully charge off a 12v cigar lighter adaptor.  At first I used to switch it off when done, but on no load it seems to draw so little I don't bother now.


----------



## Techno100

Rather more than a diode in mine. If this was imported and marked up by a UK dealer it would be VERY much more than £130 but I have now bought 3 of these from Taiwan via ebay at £69 delivered each.


----------



## Biggles

Looks like a nice bit of kit.  Not that I know much about that sort of thing.  Certainly much more than just a diode.


----------



## Admin

I have a CTEK D250S between my alternator and inverter batteries to ensure that get charged to 100% and are maintained correctly. CTEK also do a D250S dual which has a solar input as well.

CTEK D250S Dual Car Battery Charger - the smartest battery chargers in the world!

Although this product is not cheap, you will get the most from your battery capacity and have the option for solar and alternator.

They also do a smart pass:

CTEK Smartpass Car Battery Charger - the smartest battery chargers in the world!

When the first battery bank is fully charged (habitation) it will the pass the charge to the second bank (inverter)


----------



## Firefox

Here's a photo of how I fixed my 90W panel yesterday:



Click on thumbnail for larger.

Basically it is two 50x25 aluminium angles with 4 number 6mm zinc roofing bolts each side. The angles are stuck down with Sikaflex 512 to avoid drilling the roof. Drainage holes provided make sure no water can be trapped under the panel as it is a sloping, cambered, corrugated roof. The angles fix the panels and are high enough to allow for the slope on the roof.

If you want to see a video explaining more, and a bit about the regulator I have done one here:

21. Solar Panels Part 1 - YouTube

I'll probably do a part 2 when I've completed the project.


----------



## Techno100

Very good but don't make life hard with roofing bolts? 4mm drill and aluminium rivets so much easier. My guides below (sorry but registration is needed)

http://motorroamers.co.uk/t2343-diy-solar-panel-brackets-and-installing-panels-part-i

http://motorroamers.co.uk/t2348-diy...nd-installing-panels-part-ii-on-the-roof#2550

http://motorroamers.co.uk/t2564-solar-panel-connection-and-testing-demo

Job I did last week


----------



## Firefox

Yes I could have used 4 or 5mm bolts, but those 6mm ones were the smallest size I could buy in Wickes at that time, LOL. 

I could even have used Tek screws but I wanted a large head on the bolt to clamp everything tight and stop it all moving around as I was drilling close to both the edge of the frame and the angle to get the elevation high enough on the angle so the panel clears the crown of the cambered roof by 15-20mm in the middle, so there was some method in my madness.

Fitting the panels on a flat coachbuilt roof is a bit easier as the camber, corrugations, and drainage are not issues.


----------



## ellisboy

Hello Techno! That charge controller looks good,do you have a link for it please :wave:


----------



## Techno100

ellisboy said:


> Hello Techno! That charge controller looks good,do you have a link for it please :wave:


 
My pleasure. Seller is top notch reliable. Offer £69 to be sure of purchase. Ask for value reduction for import duty
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## Techno100

Firefox said:


> Yes I could have used 4 or 5mm bolts, but those 6mm ones were the smallest size I could buy in Wickes at that time, LOL.
> 
> I could even have used Tek screws but I wanted a large head on the bolt to clamp everything tight and stop it all moving around as I was drilling close to both the edge of the frame and the angle to get the elevation high enough on the angle so the panel clears the crown of the cambered roof by 15-20mm in the middle, so there was some method in my madness.
> 
> Fitting the panels on a flat coachbuilt roof is a bit easier as the camber, corrugations, and drainage are not issues.



No I said RIVETS lol  No need for duck tape nor having to locate and tighten a back nut


----------



## davemh

Firefox and Techno, it would be great if you wanted to post contact details for your sources for the panels too.

(I can't see how to send a PM on this site, I am probably being dumb.)


----------



## davemh

Techno, these look great. The only thing I'm wondering is that they are rated up to 200w max. For future proofing, if you did want to expand your bank to say 300w, would you then just eg add a second reg to accomodate the the extra? I will ask the ebay seller the same question...

Thanks a lot for the low down.


----------



## ellisboy

Thanks Techno :banana:


----------



## Techno100

The panels in the picture earlier are these. A little pricey but 100mm shorter than the usual 80 watt panel and 5 metres of MC4 cable attached.
The panels I have in stock now were from the seller in Geeste Germany but listing has ended and were £129+£8 shipping so £137 very good quality but 80cm of cable.
I watch eabay constantly for the right price. The Seller in Newcastle has just dropped from a silly £179 plus P&P to £149, I don't know if it is coincidence or they read an earlier post of mine saying they were too DEAR lol

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## Firefox

Techno100 said:


> No I said RIVETS lol  No need for duck tape nor having to locate and tighten a back nut



I can't find my rivet gun so I don't use them at the moment.  And I  wanted a large head on the bolt to clamp everything, and I also wanted  to disassemble the joint if needed without drilling. Nuts are sikaflexed  on the back ie captive nuts. Also, not everyone is going to have a rivet gun so buying it just for  one job may not make sense, whereas everyone is likely to have a screw  driver for cross head bolts.

So... that's a fair few reasons I didn't use rivets on this particular project   But agreed, if you are going to go round fitting them for other people, rivets are going to save time in the long run.


----------



## Techno100

davemh said:


> Techno, these look great. The only thing I'm wondering is that they are rated up to 200w max. For future proofing, if you did want to expand your bank to say 300w, would you then just eg add a second reg to accomodate the the extra? I will ask the ebay seller the same question...
> 
> Thanks a lot for the low down.


 
Yes 200watt max but I find that plenty for 2x110ah batteries. It's Mppt so will prove better in the shorter days a coming.
I only run a 350 watt sterling pure sine inverter so I am well comfy on power.

Whatever you have ALWAYS charge your phone and netbook etc during the day! too late when the Sun's gone to bed lol


----------



## Techno100

I get you Firefox  captive nut is cool but 2 per end is enough


----------



## Firefox

davemh said:


> Firefox and Techno, it would be great if you wanted to post contact details for your sources for the panels too.
> 
> (I can't see how to send a PM on this site, I am probably being dumb.)




I got my panel from AL8 on this forum, I think I linked his thread early on in this thread. You'll probably get your panels a bit cheaper in the bulk buy they are organising, but he is local to me in Hertfordshire so I didn't have any delivery issues or costs, and I was fairly sure about the build quality as I could inspect before I bought.

You can't send PMs unless you are a full member... I don't believe so anyway, sorry about that.


----------



## AL8

Well I see that Firefox has mentioned me a few times, so thank you to him.

I know everyone looks at eBay & maybe some on here think the panels I'm trying to sell are too expensive, but I'd tried to get my company interested in importing some items that might be of use to Motor-homers, but that has (at the mo) back fired.

All I would say, again, is that it is my belief that if you are 'going solar' buy the most watts that your roof & your pocket will allow.

Looking on eBay, I don't see any seller offering a 'see before you buy' or free personal delivery between Herts & Lincoln next weekend. Unfortunately, everything is now about an 80w panel at £140 on eBay that may arrive as a 50w (as posted earlier in this thread)!!

PM me or look on eBay for the 70, 90 & 140w panels, item numbers 150662500485 , 150662505759 & 150662507610

Wherever you get your panels from, unless you only go on sites with hook up, you won't regret going solar - good (wild)camping 

A question: why don't we use wind chargers as an alternative/additional means of charging?


----------



## Techno100

Yes I got 50's delivered instead of 80's but they were collected by ParcelForce last Friday and the correct second order is on the way. A bit of inconvenience YES but great quality value. I'm waiting for them relisting or a better deal through forum bulk buys


----------



## davemh

great. looking forward to the plan from Phil.


----------



## Techno100

This is what we DONT want! muppets who think we're stupid
Motorhome Caravan or Narrow Boat 65W Solar Panel | eBay


----------



## A KIRK

A question for those who know about solar panels in general.

How to these wear during the cold winter months, not as in their output, but more is there a chance of them cracking with sharp cold snaps?

IS it possible for them to freeze and crack etc?
Does snow damage them?
Has anyone had one damaged on their roof via brances or even stones flying up?

I'm guess not as many people use solar panels but just wondered.  Should there be any precautions taken during the winter etc?


----------



## Biggles

Techno100 said:


> This is what we DONT want! muppets who think we're stupid
> Motorhome Caravan or Narrow Boat 65W Solar Panel | eBay


 
I pitty the fool.


----------



## Firefox

To A Kirk - Damage from any of those things is unlikely. It's a sheet of toughened glass. Your windscreen for example does not need frost or snow or hail protection.

To AL8 - Why don't we use wind turbines more - good question!  Perhaps the answer is, for a worthwhile turbine you have to keep on setting it up and derigging it when leaving. Whereas a solar panel is just there working all the time even when travelling. I guess wind turbines are attractive for long periods of winter wilding though, with the higher winds and they work in the long nights. I don't know much about them and would be interested to see the cost per W as opposed to solar.


----------



## Canalsman

Firefox said:


> To A Kirk - Damage from any of those things is unlikely. It's a sheet of toughened glass. Your windscreen for example does not need frost or snow or hail protection.
> 
> To AL8 - Why don't we use wind turbines more - good question!  Perhaps the answer is, for a worthwhile turbine you have to keep on setting it up and derigging it when leaving. Whereas a solar panel is just there working all the time even when travelling. I guess wind turbines are attractive for long periods of winter wilding though, with the higher winds and they work in the long nights. I don't know much about them and would be interested to see the cost per W as opposed to solar.


 
Solar panels are very strong. I had two large panels on my narrow boat, and the suppliers assured me I could walk on them!

I never did, not wishing to take the chance.

And they endured extreme heat on a steel roof, and extreme cold through winters.

It's not a problem.

I also tried a wind generator. I had an H frame constructed which was welded to the edges of the roof, and this carried a stepping point for a hinged mast. The mast was about 10 foot high, and carried a 600w output (50 amps!) generator with a 7 foot diameter propeller.

This was perhaps overkill in terms of size and output.

Did it work? Well not really. Even with a mast that tall it was difficult to find a spot on a canal with an unobstructed wind path. And you'd have the same problem with a motorhome, except you would struggle to accommodate a tall mast.

When it did work it was superb, but noisy, but solar panels are a FAR better bet. Zero maintenance, quiet, and always at work if there's a reasonable light level.


----------



## Biggles

Firefox said:


> To A Kirk - Damage from any of those things is unlikely. It's a sheet of toughened glass. Your windscreen for example does not need frost or snow or hail protection.
> 
> To AL8 - Why don't we use wind turbines more - good question!  Perhaps the answer is, for a worthwhile turbine you have to keep on setting it up and derigging it when leaving. Whereas a solar panel is just there working all the time even when travelling. I guess wind turbines are attractive for long periods of winter wilding though, with the higher winds and they work in the long nights. I don't know much about them and would be interested to see the cost per W as opposed to solar.


 
Wind = noise.  Wind was popular on Narrowboats a while back, but you see less of the these days and more solar.  NB's tend often especially when they had wind to stay put.


----------



## davemh

is there any reason to look at flexible solar panels? phil mentioned you liked the look of them? they seem pricey per Watt tho?


----------



## Techno100

Germany has just relisted. Best bang for buck I can find quality/price. I doubt any UK seller will beat it??
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## Firefox

Techno100 said:


> This is what we DONT want! muppets who think we're stupid
> Motorhome Caravan or Narrow Boat 65W Solar Panel | eBay




I always think the real culprits are the ones who buy the stuff at that kind of price! After all the seller is just an opportunist. If we are selling something we generally take as much as people will offer. There must be a few who will buy at these prices or it wouldn't be worth their while listing.

Another kind of opportunism seems to the be putting together of "kits." Take a £150 panel, add a couple of angles, some cable, a cheap regulator, and a tube of mastic and suddenly it becomes a "solar kit" costing £500 or so. I know it's attractive to buy a complete package, but be aware of the mark up some of these people are charging!


----------



## Techno100

> Another kind of opportunism seems to the be putting together of "kits." Take a £150 panel, add a couple of angles, some cable, a cheap regulator, and a tube of mastic and suddenly it becomes a "solar kit" costing £500 or so. I know it's attractive to buy a complete package, but be aware of the mark up some of these people are charging!



Yes it wasn't too long after I posted a thread on how to make your own brackets that they appeared on ebay including rivets :lol-053:
I buy mine pre cut from forward metals 2.5" X1.5" x1/8" I get 12x165mm cut from 2 1 metre lengths and it works out as £1.92 each delivered.
I get Sikaflex 512 4 at a time and it works out at less than £8 per tube delivered.


----------



## Firefox

I bought my stuff from bricks and mortar retail, but it came to something like;

1m Ali angle 50x25 (Wickes) £7.50, regulator (maplins) £20.50, Sikaflex 512 £9.50 (Wilmond Engineering, Hitchin), 18 No. 6mm Zinc Bolts (Wickes) £3.50. Cable I already had. OK that's not the cheapest way to do it but even allowing £50 for parts it's nothing like the £300 + mark up those boys are charging for the kits.


----------



## Admin

Lord Lucan said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> Solar Endurance.
> 
> Barry Dean 07 957 948 630
> 
> barrydean3@aol.com
> 
> He deals in Batteries & solar panels... based in Oldham - said he would give good/price/service for 1 or Bulk.



I spoke to Barry on the phone today and he is very happy to work with us.

He supplies panels, mounts and regulators and even folding panels. He also said he can arrange installation if required.

He is going to work up some prices and get back to me.

Just one thing that he pointed out; all his panels are grade "A" many panels on ebay are not.


----------



## Techno100

Fit? 

I supply & fit at £450 for 1 & £700 for 2 with juta LCD regulator.
Leeds and surrounding.

Lensun ebay panels are often imperfect


----------



## Admin

I think it is important here to understand we are not trying to get the cheapest possible price and beat every price on ebay.
We are looking for good quality, reliability and price. You will be able to buy cheap inferior or low grade panels from ebay, but it can be false economy as the panels will not perform as well as better panels under average light conditions. I have limited roof space and will be looking for the most watts per sqm I can.


----------



## Techno100

I totally understand that and the German ones are the best I've had (regular size panel and only 80cm of cable) and coincidentally the cheapest too


----------



## Techno100

These are the £148.70 ones (Uk seller) with 5 metres of MC4 and plugs. I can photograph the German sourced ones tomorrow if anyone would like to see ?
That pattern of the cells in these pictured wastes no space and thus are 100mm shorter than most other 80's at 1105mm


----------



## biker

*Solar*

Hi Folks, I am interested in two 80 or 90 w panels depending on price.

Thanks


----------



## Admin

Hi Guys I have had some sample prices from Barry for you to look at, I am still waiting for prices from other suppliers.



> 100 WATT PANEL---------£237.00 INC.VAT
> 80 WATT PANEL----------£199.50 INC.VAT
> 
> 60 WATT PANEL----------£169.50 INC.VAT
> 
> 50 WATT PANEL----------£149.50 INC.VAT.
> 
> OTHER SIZES CAN BE ORDERED ON REQUEST.PRICES TO BE ARRANGED.
> 
> WE ALSO HAVE A FITTING SERVICE FROM £85.00 THESE PRICES DO NOT INCLUDE BRACKETS,CABLE,AND CHARGE CONTROLLER.WE CAN SUPPLY THESE ITEMS AT
> DISCOUNTED PRICES WHEN A PANEL IS PURCHASED FROM US AND FITTING IS REQUIRED.
> 
> FURTHER DICOUNTS ON CONTROLLERS WHEN 2 PANELS ARE PURCHASED.
> 
> MORE THAN 2 PANELS CONTROLLER FREE
> 
> PHIL IF ANY OF YOUR MEMBERS ARE INTERESTED WE DO FOLDING PANELS.
> 
> 120 WATT,100 WATT AND 80 WATT.



Please let me know what you think.

Phil


----------



## Techno100

First thought far too expensive but thanks


----------



## Admin

Techno100 said:


> First thought far too expensive but thanks



this is not the only quote we are getting


----------



## davemh

*Ooh Panels*

The newcastle ebay seller, tjns-products is offering 100w panels for £190 + £8 p&p = £198. Based on techno's advice, i asked them if they would accept £172 + £8 p&p = £180 and they said yes! (Very nice, thank you techno). They look to be reliable as they are an ebay "top rated" seller with 4000+.

I don't know the best way of judging the quality of a panel without actually buying and trying them. Are the tech specs usually accurate on these things?

I asked Barry for some data on his 100w panels, and he gave me a few sheets. They are by Solar Endurance, they are rated at 6.16a short circuit current (isc) & 21.98v open circuit voltage (voc). The ebay ones are rated at 5.9a & 22.73v.


----------



## Techno100

Well done!
It's the VMP IMP figures that matter  Voltage & Current at Max power

That price is equal to £145 for an 80 watt delivered.

They give NEXT day delivery which is good :thumbup:


----------



## davemh

OK:

Barry: Optimum operating voltage(Vmp): 17.5v, "Maximum power current" (Imp is not listed, I'm presuming this is the one): 5.71A

Newcastle: Optimum operating voltage(Vmp): 18.64v Optimum operating current(Imp): 5.36A


----------



## Techno100

Without knowing that both panels are tested in the exact same conditions there is no way to compare.
An mppt regulator is worthwhile as it finds the maximum power point of the panel and forces it to work at that voltage.


----------



## Firefox

Those prices (from Barry) seem on the high side for a bulk discount, they are more like a good value retail.

I was interested to read about Grade A, B, and C solar panels.

Grade A have no visible defects, Grade B have some visible defects but not so as to affect power output, and grade C have visible defects which do affect power output ( I don't think we are talking a huge amount maybe 90% ?) Since they are on the roof and you can't see them, grade B could be the ones to go for not grade A, as grade B are cheaper. 

However, I read in another reference that grade B can deteriorate in output over the years faster than grade A. I guess if you are keeping your van for less than 5 years go for grade B, but if you plan on keeping it long term, go for grade A.


----------



## Techno100

I have asked for a price of £145 delivered for the 80. If accepted I'll buy one immediately for assessment and more if happy.


For Firefox many grade B C panels are sold as perfect. You have to judge for yourself if there are defects not declared. Like I said many of the sellers plying Lensun panels are not the standard I expect.


----------



## Biggles

Products

What about these? Above link. I know nothing much about panals, but the price looked attractive for mono.

Biggles


----------



## Techno100

36 volt panels for 24 volt systems it seems


----------



## Biggles

Is that not what an MTTP controller sorts out?


----------



## Techno100

Yes but check the spec of the controller carefully if going that route.

Example
This one has a maximum input of 25volts
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130549038...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2948wt_1257


----------



## davemh

Jackie says "All our panels are A grade"

sales@tjtrader.co.uk

New 100 Watt Mono Crystalline PV Solar Panel 100 W 12 V | eBay


----------



## Techno100

I have ordered 2x80 from Jackie at £145 each delivered.

The German seller has let me down twice now as today rather than send 2x80 watt panels I received an insectocutor :mad2:


----------



## Lord Lucan

Techno100 said:


> I have ordered 2x80 from Jackie at £145 each delivered.
> 
> The German seller has let me down twice now as today rather than send 2x80 watt panels I received an insectocutor :mad2:


 
Please let me know if the panels from Jackie are of good quality and suitable for me to purchase 2... Thanks, Mack


----------



## Techno100

Yep sure will Mack.

the German seller has apologised and says I can keep the insectocutor :lol-053: funny NOT


----------



## Lord Lucan

Techno100 said:


> Yep sure will Mack.
> 
> the German seller has apologised and says I can keep the insectocutor :lol-053: funny NOT



Is it 12v?... would be useful in Leapy's large awning ??


----------



## Techno100

That's a plan! it's only 23watts at 230volt so small inverter (not from Germany) could be the ticket :idea-007:


----------



## Lord Lucan

the German seller has apologised and says I can keep the insectocutor :lol-053: funny NOT[/QUOTE]

If there is a large 4 berth motorhome in the next mixed up delivery... can I have it to save posting it back?


----------



## Canalsman

Techno100 said:


> My pleasure. Seller is top notch reliable. Offer £69 to be sure of purchase. Ask for value reduction for import duty
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


 
I have found the installation guide for the regulator which can be found here http://www.taiwantrade.com.tw/resources/member/142894/productcatalog/97ae964e-c00d-402d-988d-d63cb820ac9c_SCC-MPPT_manual.pdf

Once Phil has sorted a competitive source for panels, I'm going to fit one of these regulators to accompany it, and I'm going to follow Techno's excellent instructions to attach the panel to the roof.

I intend to drill a hole through the roof to feed the cable through, and rather than use an expensive roof grommet fitment, I plan to use this instead eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

I will cut off the tank connector around 5mm below the flange, then use Sikaflex to bond it to the roof, and also use Sikaflex to fill the elbow thus securing the cable and sealing it against the elements. I will face the elbow towards the rear of the vehicle as a further precaution.

(This isn't my idea - I picked it up elsewhere as an installation moneysaver.)

I have studied the wiring diagram for my 'van, and I have worked out how to connect the regulator. I have one query however which I hope Techno can advise upon.

The load connections I intend to make are by connecting the Load 12v positive to the 12v positive input for the distribution switch panel, and the Load 12v negative connection to chassis earth. Is this correct?

The regulator connections I believe should be made thus:

Solar panel positive: 12v positive cable from panel
Solar panel negative: 12v negative cable from panel

Battery 12v positive: 12v positive feed from split charge relay terminal 87A (connected to leisure battery positive terminal when ignition is off)
Battery 12v negative: to chassis earth

Load 12v positive: connect to the 12v distribution switch panel positive input (with suitable in-line fuse)
Load 12v negative: connect to chassis earth

Does this seem correct, Techno?

Thanks for the advice.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Techno100

Why not a proper gland? not so expensive?  Whichever make sure you clean the PVC with isopropanol or Sika 205 or the adhesive will not stick 100%
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

Isn't your 12 volt distribution already connected direct to the batteries? Do you mean to disconnect that and feed from the load terminals INSTEAD?


----------



## davemh

In case anyone is interested, the seller of those regulators told me that they will be listing a higher rated version next week (25-30A) which will be able to handle 300w of panels instead of 200w max.


----------



## Techno100

Did they say how much?


----------



## davemh

I didn't ask how much it would cost. I just made contact via their auction page, they were very helpful and quick to respond. Guy called Kevin (maximum_solar). He said the model will be called a PCM3012 and it looks the same as the lower rated one. He's going to email when it's posted.

If you manage to negotiate a best price for it, let us know...


----------



## Techno100

http://www.eshops.gr/MPP_20SCC-MPPT-Solar-regulator-controller.pdf

It is still 200w max input but 30amp max output


----------



## Canalsman

Techno100 said:


> Why not a proper gland? not so expensive?  Whichever make sure you clean the PVC with isopropanol or Sika 205 or the adhesive will not stick 100%
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> Isn't your 12 volt distribution already connected direct to the batteries? Do you mean to disconnect that and feed from the load terminals INSTEAD?


 
Ah! Now that gland is much cheaper than others I've seen on Ebay ...

I have assumed that I need to disconnect the existing panel from the leisure battery ... isn't that so?

Doesn't the regulator need to supply the 'van's load?

Confused ...


----------



## Techno100

No Chris the load is just there for outside street lighting etc but you could connect a small inverter to it and the low voltage cut off would prevent it flattening the battery.
Or even connect a 12 volt socket or USB charger to it?


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> http://www.eshops.gr/MPP_20SCC-MPPT-Solar-regulator-controller.pdf
> 
> It is still 200w max input but 30amp max output



At £69 it would be better to fit 2 and split the panels across them.

Now look how much this 18 amp input Steca is and still made in China altho Steca like you to think its German made AND not even an LCD display


STECA SOLARIX MPPT 2010 SOLAR CHARGE CONTROLLER | eBay


----------



## Canalsman

Techno100 said:


> No Chris the load is just there for outside street lighting etc but you could connect a small inverter to it and the low voltage cut off would prevent it flattening the battery.
> Or even connect a 12 volt socket or USB charger to it?


 
Well that makes installation a lot easier ...

The LCD display presumably would not then be capable of showing the load being drawn - is that a good reason for making the extra connection? Or is that not workable/advisable?


----------



## Techno100

The load being drawn isn't really important rather than the battery voltage.
Also if you connect your whole hab distribution to the load, when the voltage drops to the cut off point you'll be in the dark LOL and wont get lights back on until the battery gets recharged


----------



## davemh

Techno100 said:


> At £69 it would be better to fit 2 and split the panels across them.



Well if it's possible / straightforward to fit 2 together, then that sounds like a good way of dealing with it.

If you were plugging in 2x 100w panels, would it be likely that you would often / ever be generating 30a? Or would 20a cover it most of the time?

You mentioned it's always good to charge your laptop etc during the day while the sun is shining. Does this mean that you are often generating surplus power that's not being captured by the regulator and stored in the batteries? Or is this just about avoiding the inefficiency of saving to battery and then drawing it out again?

I've asked how much the 30a model will cost. (And for clarification on max input power).

The seller is also doing a 1000w model, but it's more expensive than getting 2 of the original boxes, and they all seem to be coming from australia with £30 postage on top.

max 40A 1000w output mppt solar charge controller regulator LCD 12V 24V 36v 48V | eBay


----------



## Techno100

If you're going to have more panels then you need more batteries. Once the batteries are happy the regulator won't keep on charging so you need to put load on them to drop the voltage and this is where charging your kit up through the day comes in.
I havn't managed to get more than a bit over 10 amps out of my 200watt but that's likely because it's hard to put enough load on since I have all LED's.
I reckon 100watt per 110ah battery is about right for most of the year. An 80 watt is really just going to keep batteries happy in storage and for weekends where it will have all week to top them back up.


----------



## Canalsman

Techno100 said:


> The load being drawn isn't really important rather than the battery voltage.
> Also if you connect your whole hab distribution to the load, when the voltage drops to the cut off point you'll be in the dark LOL and wont get lights back on until the battery gets recharged


 
That's a fair point ... thanks for all the advice


----------



## mrbigglesworth

It may be usefull to have two battery banks so when travelling both can be charged - one from the split charger and one from the pv panel.  This could also be a way of using mismatched batteries.

I can choose which bank  to run my heaviest load (a compressor fridge)  via a two way switch.  A two way switch can also swap the pv imput  between the les. bat and the vehicle bat. 

cheap glands can be bought from screwfix Tower Male Comp Gland White 20mm Pack of 2 | Screwfix.com

Fit these under the panel with a non-setting sealant.

Mr B.


----------



## Firefox

I've decided on a 90W panel for each of my 110Ah batteries. 

But it's a good point, having a lot of solar capacity does you no good unless you have the batteries to match it.

With regard to the panels grading, I guess anyone can say theirs are "grade A" panels. It's going to be difficult to prove otherwise without adequate testing as some of the defects or mismatches seem difficult to spot with the naked eye. 

But Grade B panels do not seem to me such a bad buy if you are looking at value. They are hidden on the roof and if you can't be certain you are keeping the van long term then they represent a saving.


----------



## Admin

Techno100 said:


> At £69 it would be better to fit 2 and split the panels across them.
> 
> Now look how much this 18 amp input Steca is and still made in China altho Steca like you to think its German made AND not even an LCD display
> 
> 
> STECA SOLARIX MPPT 2010 SOLAR CHARGE CONTROLLER | eBay



The difference with the steca one is that you can connect the panels in series (increased voltage) instead of parallel (increased amperage) which means you do not have to have large cables to prevent voltage drop.

However the large cables are probably cheaper


----------



## Techno100

What a BARGAIN!   no brackets no adhesive no cable gland no regulator BUT a free multimeter :cool1: Do you imagine they actually sell any?
80WP Solar Panel - 80 Watt Solar Panels Caravan Electrical Carava...


----------



## cooljules

Techno100 said:


> What a BARGAIN!   no brackets no adhesive no cable gland no regulator BUT a free multimeter :cool1: Do you imagine they actually sell any?
> 80WP Solar Panel - 80 Watt Solar Panels Caravan Electrical Carava...


 i bet they do....

a old man was asking about one of their leisure batts other week, so i said infront of him how long warrenty, and he said a year, and i replied thats crap, for less money, better quality and a 4 year warrenty i can get better, but the old man looked and me and just bought it anyway....................


----------



## davemh

mrbigglesworth said:


> It may be usefull to have two battery banks so when travelling both can be charged - one from the split charger and one from the pv panel.



I just started a new topic about electrics installation options. Any thoughts or experience very welcome...

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/general-chat/15064-electrics-installation-options.html

in other news, the maximum_solar guys say that the pcm3012 will definitely accomodate 300w input. they said they need to update their information.


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> I have ordered 2x80 from Jackie at £145 each delivered.
> 
> The German seller has let me down twice now as today rather than send 2x80 watt panels I received an insectocutor :mad2:


 
Arrived on time. The attached cable is only 2.5mm which is misleading as the add says MC4 connectors and leaves you to assume it is 4mm cable.
The glass of both panels is covered in smears of assembly paste/adhesive so will take some getting off.
There is a slight dent in one edge of a frame (not be noticed really) packaging was OK
When I get some Sun I'll connect them up.

German one's still better overall.


----------



## Techno100

I just set them up and it took a while to get a bit of direct Sun but managed to coax 8 amps out of them so they're probably OK just not A grade.
seller not responded to my complaints yet.


----------



## Lord Lucan

Im at Silverstone for a long weekend in the campervan... British Superbikes--- ACE.

Before I purchase 2 panels and another battery, Im going to check on how the 1 battery(110) copes this weekend... I dont use that much power.

If 1 battery copes then I will purchase 1 panel.

Silverline 500w inverter.
16" TV which is 12v but through its own transformer.
Small SatBox BFSAT02SD (Argos £30) - 240v.

Good picture here too...

Waterbutt pump.
1 - LED
Laptop.. but charged enroute... so should last for the couple of hours I spend on it.

I'll let you know if I'm in the dark on Sunday evening...


----------



## AL8

Well... I'm in the camping field @ the Lincoln show.. I have with me 2 x 70w, 90W & 140w. I don't really want to take them back to Herts, make me an offer 07771 625564. 

I won't say I told you so, but why buy china panels from Germany when you can buy them from Herts?

Anyway, these panels need to be gone, phone me.


----------



## Lord Lucan

Is there any benefit to have the panels 'tilting' towards the big yellow ball of fire?


----------



## Techno100

Yes indeed Mack, makes all the difference. If you can secure your panel it may be a better option to have it free standing especially this time of year.

An idea could be to fit a waterproof 12 volt socket through the skin of your van connected to your battery via regulator. Then just plug your panel in and prop it up appropriately.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Waterproo...ssories_SM&hash=item45eab1970b#ht_2289wt_1060


----------



## Lord Lucan

Thanks Tech...

What do you think of 1 110v battery & 1 PV panel for my meagre use of 12v electrics?

If you have never been camping during British Superbikes at Silverstone...... its Ace.

£30 for Fri/Sat/Sun camping.

Heres the shock... £30 for plug in electric.!! - Solar Panel here I come.... 80 90 or 100w???


----------



## Techno100

Quite a lot of the 80,90,100 panels are showing as same dimensions with same cell arrangement so I'm a bit doubtful about some specs. I would go for a roof mounted 80 permanently fixed and another in the van that you can whip out and plug in more directly at the Sun with a security cable/tether.


----------



## Techno100

SOLAR PANEL MOUNTING FRAME RACK BRACKET ADJUSTABLE RV | eBay

3 sizes available


----------



## Canalsman

Techno100 said:


> SOLAR PANEL MOUNTING FRAME RACK BRACKET ADJUSTABLE RV | eBay
> 
> 3 sizes available


 
Very interesting ...


----------



## Lord Lucan

They look just like upvc window openers.... interesting ... I have an idea!

I'm going to speak to my friend Heath Robinson


----------



## Canalsman

Of course, because it only pivots in one direction, to take full advantage you need to park so that the panel faces south when it's tilted up.

What would be really clever would be a rotating base to the mechanism ...


----------



## Lord Lucan

I wonder if the percentage gain is worth it?..... I suppose it must be?

Ive only ever seen flat panels on motorhomes and canal boats.... All others are raised.


----------



## Squibby

If they made the mount so that it rotates A, it would be even more over price than it is already. B, they wouldn't be able to sell you as many because each mount would need more clearance between each mount to enable rotation.

Get some of the hinges from your local hardware store or get a reclaimed UPVC window pop out the glass unit and use the frame as the mount.:cool1:

Squibby.


----------



## Techno100

Lord Lucan said:


> I wonder if the percentage gain is worth it?..... I suppose it must be?
> 
> Ive only ever seen flat panels on motorhomes and canal boats.... All others are raised.


 
At this time of year when the Sun is lower on the horizon it can double your harvest.
Just this week I had panels laid on the grass at 2amps and lifting one end raised it to 4! simples


----------



## Techno100

Mr Heath & Robinson will be reporting for duty soon :dnd:

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

My rear 80 watt panel is going to get the tilt treatment soon.
I have experience of removing Sikaflex'd brackets and it will be BS&T's


----------



## davemh

Techno100 said:


> I just set them up and it took a while to get a bit of direct Sun but managed to coax 8 amps out of them so they're probably OK just not A grade.
> seller not responded to my complaints yet.


 
did jackie get back to you about the issues? did you manage to get the muck off them?



Techno100 said:


> Quite a lot of the 80,90,100 panels are showing as same dimensions with same cell arrangement so I'm a bit doubtful about some specs. I would go for a roof mounted 80 permanently fixed and another in the van that you can whip out and plug in more directly at the Sun with a security cable/tether.



would it be an interesting idea to try a side by side comparison between one of these 100w and an 80w panel, in the same sun?

also... do you have one of your ingenious ebay recommendations for a roof junction box that will allow connecting the panels together? i haven't seen any posts explaining about connectors allowing you to connect the panels together before they get to the regulator?

questions questions thanks


----------



## Techno100

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace  OR  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROOF-MULT...ccessories&hash=item35b2ebead6#ht_3618wt_1159

Yes got a reply asking for photo's and how they can put it right.
I've asked for them to be collected and replacements that have been inspected.

Beside the crap on the glass there are cell defects and discolouration behind the glass


----------



## davemh

oh. the saga continues. will we find the holy panels?


----------



## Techno100

davemh said:


> oh. the saga continues. will we find the holy panels?


 
If you put aside the current delivery problem which I'm sure is not typical. The German ones at £137 delivered are the best price and value/quality.
When my next 2 arrive I will order 1 at a time.
The other seller doing 80 watt at £148.70 are the best for size if regular 1200 long would be a tight fit and have 5metres of 4mm MC4 not 2.5 like some and like TJNS


----------



## davemh

ok, i think it's time to jump in and get one of these panels. i will mention wildcamping, and maybe i'll get a free insect-o-cutor into the bargain.


----------



## davemh

seriously though, this is great. thanks a lot. it's good to know that this seller has been tested and it will be good value and a really good price.

and i'm sure it's worth mentioning to him that there are a number of us who may be buying, we will probably get the best service that way.


----------



## Techno100

German one's just arrived all A OK


----------



## Techno100

I just set them up on this clear day here and get 5.6 ish laid flat and 9.4 directed towards the SUN so they PASS.
Connected through a Steca equivalent PR3030 which shows current from panels and current to batteries so need to put a load on.

Fangpu actually make Steca LOL  YES in China
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290607812...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3203wt_1392

EDIT Sun up high


----------



## davemh

The higher rated Taiwan regulators just listed. Max panels 300W. £99.50 with free shipping.

25A mppt solar charge controller regulator 12V battery 15~33V PV panel range LCD | eBay

It's slightly confusing that they list them as 15~33V, but this is the Vmp, which is different to the fact that this is for 12v panels.

They also have a "Best offer" button on the listing, interesting...


----------



## Techno100

Yes you can use 24 volt panels much better for mppt.

It is unlikely to perform at its design best with 12 volt panels IMHO


----------



## davemh

I hadn't been considering 24v panels, or even that aware of them. Can you connect a mix of 12v and 24v panels to the same regulator?

One of these would actually fit ok:

160w 36v poly Solar Panel for 24V DC battery charger,RV | eBay

Maybe best not to complicate things tho or my brain might start overheating :/


----------



## Techno100

Not advisable.
If you have a mega van with loads of room I would fit all 24 volt panels to use that new mppt.
Otherwise I'd stick to 200watt and the 12 volt one


----------



## davemh

You think there would be a down side to using the 15V~33V one as opposed to the original one at 15V~22V?

Would there be more standby power loss 'cause it's bigger circuits?

Can you explain that a bit more?


----------



## Techno100

No I mean a piece of equipment that will cover such a wide voltage range won't necessarily work at it's optimum throughtout and most likely performs better at the higher end.
If you connect 12 volt panels it is going to be working between 15 & 21 volts. A bit like a 1000watt inverter to feed your laptop.
I could be wrong only my assumption


----------



## davemh

So if you got the box with 200w max, could you still plug in eg 3x80w=240w panels and it would still work ok? Or would this be a total no-no, and cause damage and the unit to overheat etc?

One reason for getting 3 panels would be to try and get decent power output during UK winter, when there's less sun. Hence it wouldn't matter if you were to generate excess power during summer that wasn't captured by the regulator.

I hope this discussion isn't too off topic for this thread, happy to take it to a new thread (or off the site) if people think this isn't really relevant...


----------



## Techno100

I would never ignore the specification and or instructions.

If you want 3x80 just use a quality PWM regulator
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30-amp-12...tteries_SM&hash=item43a9d1fe21#ht_3099wt_1392


----------



## davemh

Ok, thanks for that, it's another option. I've created a new thread called Solar Confusion. Groovy.


----------



## curlytail

*Wind chargers*



AL8 said:


> Well I see that Firefox has mentioned me a few times, so thank you to him.
> 
> I know everyone looks at eBay & maybe some on here think the panels I'm trying to sell are too expensive, but I'd tried to get my company interested in importing some items that might be of use to Motor-homers, but that has (at the mo) back fired.
> 
> All I would say, again, is that it is my belief that if you are 'going solar' buy the most watts that your roof & your pocket will allow.
> 
> Looking on eBay, I don't see any seller offering a 'see before you buy' or free personal delivery between Herts & Lincoln next weekend. Unfortunately, everything is now about an 80w panel at £140 on eBay that may arrive as a 50w (as posted earlier in this thread)!!
> 
> PM me or look on eBay for the 70, 90 & 140w panels, item numbers 150662500485 , 150662505759 & 150662507610
> 
> Wherever you get your panels from, unless you only go on sites with hook up, you won't regret going solar - good (wild)camping
> 
> A question: why don't we use wind chargers as an alternative/additional means of charging?


 
A year or two ago I read an article in one of the motorhome mags from a guy who had fitted one to his unit to operate when he was stationary.  Although he didn't quite say outright that it was not very effective he certainly intimated it.


----------



## curlytail

*Alternative roof fixing of panels?*

I am reluctant to Silkaflex my panel (thanks for the excellent feedback from everybody regarding panels) when i purchase it, to the motorhome roof as I will not be able to move it to another motorhome if I change units in the future.  I have 2 roofrails and was considering using aluminium angle across the roofbars and bolting/rivetting the panel onto the 2 (or 4) roof bars.  Can anybody see any problem with this please?  I am not sure if the panels will flex too much whilst travelling that is why I am considering 4 roof bars.


----------



## Techno100

If you're worried about flex, block off the airflow from the front edges. Force the slipstream over them.
I would still use sikaflex and leave the brackets on the van if you want to move them. 
Or why not use them to increase the sale price of the van and have a fresh install?


----------



## Wildboyz

I'd expect you'd be able to find discount on bulk orders as you can with most products.


----------



## maingate

Just a couple of points to add to the mix.

I have monitored my freestanding 90 watt solar panel from February this year by using a digital Ammeter.

You do double the output by angling the panel. 60 degrees is the best in Winter (with low sun) and between 10 and 15 degrees in high Summer. We wildcamp all year round and it is important to maximise the output in Winter. At 10 am on a bright Winter morning, I have had 4 amps from the panel.

I may be wrong but I think you only get what you pay for. I did not go with the cheap ebay panels but shopped around and found that stonewindandsolar.co.uk had panels on offer at a reasonable price. They supplied the full kit (mounting brackets, cable, Sikaflex etc.). I already had the regulator for my wind turbine so I only needed the panel and 6 metres of cable. It cost me just over £200 about 15 months ago. I get almost 6 amps on a good day and can go all summer without hookup unless there is a prolonged spell of bad weather. Occasionally my wind turbine helps out (I can have them both operating together.

Generally, if you are considering a wind turbine, I would not bother. Go for solar.


----------



## David & Ann

Anyone know how many amps I would get with the 120w x 2 =240w that I have on the roof. I bought the MH with it on. It was done professionally by the previous owner. All I know is I can wild camp forever without hookup. Granted, I hardly use any battery life.


----------



## Techno100

In ideal conditions if the battery was very low or under a lot of load you could get 13 or 14 amps


----------



## David & Ann

Techno100 said:


> In ideal conditions if the battery was very low or under a lot of load you could get 13 or 14 amps


 
Hi Techno, my batteries are less than a year old and are in very good condition. When I check the battery Indicator needle, they always seem full, about 13.8 on the dial.


----------



## Techno100

Yes that is good during the day. It should drop to 12.6 or 7 overnight when off charge and resume with daylight.


----------



## Techno100

Bulk buy or not no one will get a better price than this!
German has dropped even lower and I cannot fault them
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

I have just secured 3 weeks work in Guernsey so I can't take advantage of this as I won't be here to take delivery :-(


----------



## RobKeeble

*DIY Tilting/Rotating Solar Panel*

Just to let you know that last week I took delivery of these two items to construct a tilting and rotating solar panel in the next couple of days. 

I noticed that the expensive tilting hinges were just like standard window friction hinges, and as the 300mm ones take a 20Kg load and the solar panel only weighs in at 8Kg, I figured I wouldn't need a longer hinge.  So I bought a pair for £4.95 and also bought a digital multimeter to take my order over £10 for free postage.
Toolstation > Hardware > Window Hardware > Side Hung Friction Hinge

For rotation I searched for lazy susans and came across these, so bought the 300mm which takes up to 450Kg for £12.92 inc P&P.
Flint Hire & Supply Ltd Lazy Susans
I just need a little aluminium angle to connect :hammer: to the German 80W solar panel (£137) and Bob's your uncle.  The two cables feed into a waterproof electrical junction box (that was lying around in my garage) which will be positioned in the centre of the lazy susan for minimal movement during rotation.  Then they feed through the roof into a junction box to connect to some spare 6mm T&E (also spare from the garage) which runs to the Maplin regulator (£21), then some spare red and black 6mm cable (yes, garage) joins to the vehicle and leisure batteries.

Will post some piccies when all's done, but seems very straightforward at the moment.

Rob


----------



## saxonborg

Biggles said:


> I am not dishing solar, and in an ideal world we would all live off it.
> 
> But here's my 2 penneth.  I have 2 110a/h led lighting, no TV, 1000w inverter for laptops and iPads and phone charging.
> 
> I once left my 12v fridge on and in the morning we had flat batteries.  I started the engine for 20 minutes and I did another 4 days without moving (festival).
> 
> So in conclusion 20 mins of tick over charging will cost next to nothing and if done at the right time will not upset anyone nearby, and believe me at a festival they pack us in.


 
Hi
When I ued to deal with diesel engines, running them on light load was not recommended, due mainly to the fact that you get polished bores and subsequently higher oil consumption. I dont know if this is still the case with modern diesels, I imagine it still is.
saxonborg


----------



## Firefox

I just bought another 90W panel off AL8  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/sale-wanted/14850-sample-solar-panels-sale.html

He's parting with the 90W for £160 now. If you can get proven quality 90W panels for much less than this by the time you've factored in scambay vagaries, postage, and paid your cream off to pay pal, then good luck to you!

He drove 10 mile round trip to deliver panel direct to me for zero postage, and I got to inspect before I bought. I've got one 90W from him installed already and it's providing useful charge. I've got a permanent voltmeter on the battery, but I'm putting an ammeter in the charging circuit soon so I can see exactly what is happening.

With this other 90W panel making 180W I'm hoping to be largely self sufficient in power. I can't fit any more solar panels on my roof after this!


----------



## Canalsman

RobKeeble said:


> Just to let you know that last week I took delivery of these two items to construct a tilting and rotating solar panel in the next couple of days.
> 
> I noticed that the expensive tilting hinges were just like standard window friction hinges, and as the 300mm ones take a 20Kg load and the solar panel only weighs in at 8Kg, I figured I wouldn't need a longer hinge.  So I bought a pair for £4.95 and also bought a digital multimeter to take my order over £10 for free postage.
> Toolstation > Hardware > Window Hardware > Side Hung Friction Hinge
> 
> For rotation I searched for lazy susans and came across these, so bought the 300mm which takes up to 450Kg for £12.92 inc P&P.
> Flint Hire & Supply Ltd Lazy Susans
> I just need a little aluminium angle to connect :hammer: to the German 80W solar panel (£137) and Bob's your uncle.  The two cables feed into a waterproof electrical junction box (that was lying around in my garage) which will be positioned in the centre of the lazy susan for minimal movement during rotation.  Then they feed through the roof into a junction box to connect to some spare 6mm T&E (also spare from the garage) which runs to the Maplin regulator (£21), then some spare red and black 6mm cable (yes, garage) joins to the vehicle and leisure batteries.
> 
> Will post some piccies when all's done, but seems very straightforward at the moment.
> 
> Rob


 
Very interested to hear how you get on Rob.

I saw the lazy susan device when I Googled for a swivel platform and wondered if it might be suitable ...

Regards

Chris


----------



## davemh

Below is an email I got from maximum_solar who sell these mppt regulators. FYI, the devices discussed are:

"PCM3012"
25A mppt solar charge controller regulator 12V battery 15~33V PV panel range LCD | eBay

"2012" (PCM2012)
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

80W panels referred to are the ebay German ones:
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace




The PCM3012 was designed to accommodate/include a wide range of 18V panels that we have seen in many markets including Asia and Europe, and these typically have an Voc/Vmp of 36~37/26~28V, respectively, which fit right into the now wider mppt range of 3012 (15~33V). The 2012 was great if you have sufficient voltage, but we've received also many valuable inputs from customers who purchased that the input was a bit too narrow (15~22V) and depends on your setting, once the voltage dips below 15V, the performance was not good. This was another reason why the 3012 was introduced.

Typically a 12V panel has a Vmp of around 16~19V (with some exception in my previous email to as low as 15.x!) and Voc of around 20~22V. We call panels exhibiting these characteristics as a 12V panel because they're meant for 12V battery system. A lot of the larger PV panels (e.g. >200w) they can have around double the figures for these parameters and they are the so-called 24V panel. The 18v panel I referred are something like this - 

Solar Panel 230W Poly Crystaline MCS certified 1 panel | eBay

230W MONO Solar Cell Panel Power Battery 64.9''x39.1'' | eBay

Both of these above have Vmp of around 29~30V.

Generally speaking a "18V panel" would have 1.5 times the main parameter values of a 12v panel, but sometimes you do see some oddball panel specs which don't really qualify as "18V" and they might call it "20V". In any case, I think the key is to focus on the specs and how well it matches with the charge controller of choice. 

Back to the 80w panel - if careful planning is involved during setup and weather cooperates, it really shouldn't be a challenge to maintain around 17V on this panel. Most of our customers who purchased 2012 used 12v panels like the one you're looking at, and while most don't have problem with it, around 5% of individuals reported that they have trouble maintaining the minimum 15V. This could be an issue where the wire was dragged too long which contributed to voltage loss, quality of panel, or just really bad weather or inclination angle/location. Best way to test this is to acquire 1 solar panel and measure its voltage during different weather conditions; if voltage is below say 16V most of the time, I would just get 2 of these and hook them up in SERIES.

Thanks,
-Maximum Solar


----------



## Techno100

As I understand it polycrystaline are not as good in low light as Mono
Be aware that panel is PLUS VAT so £360 not £299

Series connection is the best option for 2x equal wattage spec panels :thumbup:

http://community.gogreensolar.com/video/wiring-solar-panels-in-series

http://partsonsale.com/learnwiring.htm

Series connection is only good with mppt regulators NOT PWM regulators


----------



## AL8

CAN YOU REALLY REALLY GET CHEAPER :hammer::
GIVING THEM AWAY ON EBAY - LOL

*ALSO AVAILABLE, 2x90w @ £160ea& 2x70w @ £120ea*


----------



## RobKeeble

*DIY Tilting/Rotating Solar Panel*

Well I managed to get the solar panel brackets made and fitted as you can see from the piccies.







I used a conduit terminal box and cut the lead plug and sockets in half just to connect to the lid.






Full view of the back showing the frame made up from a couple of old blinds, and the leads feeding into the centre of the lazy susan.






A close-up of the window friction hinge pop-riveted to the frame.






Another rear view.






To keep it held down while travelling I've added a bracket which is accessible from the rooflight, oh and
a couple of rubber feet made from some rubber matting offcuts.






The leads feed into a 20 amp double pole switch, and then along the cupboards to the cab.






The Maplin regulator connects to both the leisure and vehicle batteries and I can easily see which is charging at any time.






Well we'll see how it all performs on the road, but hopefully we will be self-sufficient on the electricity front.
All that's left is to fit some kind of catch so that the panel is fixed when it is up and doesn't whirl around like a wind turbine. :lol-053:

Rob


----------



## mrbigglesworth

Techno100 said:


> Bulk buy or not no one will get a better price than this!
> German has dropped even lower and I cannot fault them
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> I have just secured 3 weeks work in Guernsey so I can't take advantage of this as I won't be here to take delivery :-(


 
Ordered one last Wed. Arrived in 6 days and looks ok.:bow:

I really like the idea of mounting it a la RobKeeble.:bow::bow:

Mr B.


----------



## curlytail

*Ordered it but what now?*

As we are shortly going to France do some wilding so I had to order my panel.  I've read what others have said (and I appreciate everybody's input) and decided to go for the 80w one from the German Ebay company at £127 incl postage.  I'll let you know the result.

I am considering purchasing Maplins twin battery 16a regulator - hopefully that will be OK (unless of course you know otherwise?)

Do I need to use the specialist MC4 solar panel cable or can I use any that has sufficient sized conductors?  If I can could any body please tell me what is the size of the cross sectional wiring per conductor that I will need?  The cable run from the panel to the regulator will be around 3.5 metres and from the regulator to each of my 2 batteries around 1.5 metre.


----------



## ellisboy

Hello Rob ! :wave: Thank you for the pictures,that looks like a really good set up you've made,
Regards Stephen. :cool1:


----------



## mikkidee

Hi, Anybody looking for someone to fit solars, then I can highly recommend techno100. He did a great installation on our van. You can check out his work on motorroamers.co.uk. Or if you are in the Malton, North Yorks area then you are welcome to have a look.
Mike


----------



## AdriaTwin

*Transparent Solar Panels*

Interesting ?

Transparent solar panels for car windscreens | ETA


----------



## curlytail

curlytail said:


> As we are shortly going to France do some wilding so I had to order my panel.  I've read what others have said (and I appreciate everybody's input) and decided to go for the 80w one from the German Ebay company at £127 incl postage.  I'll let you know the result.
> 
> I am considering purchasing Maplins twin battery 16a regulator - hopefully that will be OK (unless of course you know otherwise?)
> 
> Do I need to use the specialist MC4 solar panel cable or can I use any that has sufficient sized conductors?  If I can could any body please tell me what is the size of the cross sectional wiring per conductor that I will need?  The cable run from the panel to the regulator will be around 3.5 metres and from the regulator to each of my 2 batteries around 1.5 metre.


 
Got to say the German company are quick - delivered in good condition within 2 days of ordering.  Not tested it yet.


----------



## Neckender

Techno100 said:


> My pleasure. Seller is top notch reliable. Offer £69 to be sure of purchase. Ask for value reduction for import duty
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace



Thanks for this info techno100, I've allready earlier this year fitted twin 80watt panels with cheap controller, 2 extra 110amp batteriesand 1000watt invertor. So I've ordered one of these and got it for £68 delivered.

Thanks,
John.


----------



## Firefox

AdriaTwin said:


> Interesting ?
> 
> Transparent solar panels for car windscreens | ETA



Not at the moment. 1/5 the energy at 1/2 the price of a regular panel (at current)

A windscreen would probably produce 5-10W on a sunny day, so hardly worth having. But I guess it is at an angle and you can align it to face the sun. Still, by the time you've factored in the price and possibility of damage to the film(?) it doesn't seem much of a buy. As the article says it is trickle charge only, and that won't keep pace with motorhome accessories in the evening, but give it time and this technology could be worth a look in the future.


----------



## kangooroo

This could be very useful for small vehicles, such as mine with 2 roofvents (soon to be 3), with no space to fit a more conventional solar panel.

I'll be watching this one with interest.


----------



## Firefox

Yes, see how the technology develops... at the moment if you want a trickle charge I think you'd be just as well off with a couple of those 15W panels from maplins on the dashtop, plugged into the cigarette lighter socket.


----------



## Techno100

mikkidee said:


> Hi, Anybody looking for someone to fit solars, then I can highly recommend techno100. He did a great installation on our van. You can check out his work on motorroamers.co.uk. Or if you are in the Malton, North Yorks area then you are welcome to have a look.
> Mike



Just read this, thanks Mike! I'm in Guernsey just now doing straight through 12hr days for WH Smiths new Funky Pigeon Greetings card operation LOL. I'll be back next Friday hopefully ? on my 12th day today and a bit tired.

BTW the panels I bought from the Newcastle seller TJNS were sent back for a full refund. I can NOT recommend them for quality /value. The best value just now are the German sourced ones. The Panels I fitted on Mike's are the £148.70 ones and are nearly sold out on ebay relative to the number originally available.


----------



## Techno100

trikerman said:


> Thanks for this info techno100, I've allready earlier this year fitted twin 80watt panels with cheap controller, 2 extra 110amp batteriesand 1000watt invertor. So I've ordered one of these and got it for £68 delivered.
> 
> Thanks,
> John.



Well done John they wouldn't go below £69 for me.
I just paid over £16 import charges on my third one :-(


----------



## Neckender

I will let you know if I have to pay import charges.

John.


----------



## Techno100

The cost will be passed on to potential customers in my case but even at £150 or more it would still be cheaper than buying from a dealer here by far


----------



## mrbigglesworth

Techno100 said:


> Well done John they wouldn't go below £69 for me.
> I just paid over £16 import charges on my third one :-(




 I offered £66 and they came back with an ask of £68.  It took just over a week to arrive.  If you request  an "adjusted"  invoice you may avoid import duty. ;-):banana:

Mr B.


----------



## Neckender

Recieved controller yesterday  no import duty as they said it was only £30 worth in the parcel.
What a great piece of kit.

John.


----------



## Techno100

Yes mine were all adjusted too but now and then they stick charges on and if you challenge it they simply ask to see your invoice so best to just cough up.


----------



## Techno100

For a battery that size 80 watt is plenty but don't expect miracles from any panel in Winter.
I don't usually use 10 or 6 amp regulators so can't recommend one from experience as I either fit 2 or more panels or allow for future expansion.

This is quite good value if you want an LCD display and will allow an additional panel. If not required then a 10 amp can be under £20
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140611658...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3084wt_698


----------



## Techno100

If you last 4 or 5 days as you say on a little 85 ah :scared: you will be absolutely fine with an 80 watt panel and will usually find that your battery is full by the time you get out of bed or mid morning


----------



## Techno100

The first 2 are the same panel same seller different price. I have previously recommended the 1st in your list.

As for folk with battery banks, some like a home from home and run a microwave and hardrier etc requiring a LARGE inverter.
I have 2 110ah batteries but run a coolbox outside the van 24hrs a day in warm weather. I have a nice 22" TV and always my laptop drawing 40 watts.

Sikaflex does not need screws and what would you screw into? GRP/polystyrene??
It takes a superhuman effort(blood sweat tears and tools) to remove Sikaflex.

Somewhere on the forum I have posted pictures on how to do it all but where?


----------



## Techno100

Here, with link to part II at bottom of first post
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...15039-make-your-own-solar-panel-brackets.html


----------



## Techno100

As it is only a few quid more and yet no bigger yes why not


----------



## Techno100

10A Solar Panel Charge Controller Regulator 12V 24V | eBay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10A-Solar...=UK_Gadgets&hash=item1c1dcfb93f#ht_3405wt_982


----------



## Techno100

They give a state of battery indication and an indication that charge is taking place or not. It wont tell you how much charge is being delivered or the battery voltage but those figures can be misleading anyway if the user does not understand when and what the readings ought to be.


----------



## Techno100

Don't worry! I've had 4 from them and despite a cock up with an order they actually arrived within a week. They'll send you a tracking number tomorrow and delivery is GLS which is parceforce on this side of the water.


----------



## Firefox

I use a 1000W inverter so I need at least two 110Ah batteries, hence I need two 80-90W solar panels to service them properly.

I agree with ***** that with only LED's and minimal usage one battery would be fine. I tend to run 40w laptop and at least one 25w fluo most of the time so the double battery gives me more flexibility as well as the chance to run a larger item for a short time.


----------



## scotsy

*delivery time*



***** said:


> Thanks Techno.
> I have just ordered the 90W panel, just noticed afterwards del is 14 to 26 days! oops:blah: but not a problem as long as it comes ok



Hello *****(?)

I ordered the 80w from that same supplier and it arrived in about 3 days:bow:

Ian


(i seem to remember meeting you both at Hayfield just over 2 years ago, am i correct?)


----------



## and123wills

*two 80 w solar panel*

hi i am a new bie, i have just purchased two 80 w solar panel off the german company on ebay, i have a 115 w battery ,i hoping someone could tell me what else i have get to have have them fitted. i hope i am not repeating questions on her. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Neckender

Here is a simplyfied drawing of how to wire your panels, you will need a 20amp charge controller  sikaflex adhesive, waterproof box with cable gland connector for taking wiring through roof. aluminium brackets and cable. connect your battery to the charge controller first have your solar panels covered with dust sheet or card board so no electricity is produced, connect solar panels last then remove cover from panels.http://
	



John.


----------



## and123wills

*thanks*

that's brilliant thank very much, one more question (i hope lol ) how many holes do i drill i roof or do i use the silkaflex to bond brakets to roof.

thank you very much


----------



## Neckender

Just stick brackets to the roof with sikaflex, drill only roof for cable to run through.
I screwed my brackets to solar panel lifted the assembly on to roof marked the brackets on the roof then cleaned the marked area, added sikaflex to the same area then lifted panel assembly back and bedded it all down. Left it for 48 hours before I drove  the motorhome. Don't forget to slide the cable gland roof entry box on to cables before you connect to your panel, then you can slide it over the cables and seal it to the roof with same sikaflex.

John.


----------



## Duckrow

trikerman said:


> Here is a simplyfied drawing of how to wire your panels, you will need a 20amp charge controller  sikaflex adhesive, waterproof box with cable gland connector for taking wiring through roof. aluminium brackets and cable. connect your battery to the charge controller first have your solar panels covered with dust sheet or card board so no electricity is produced, connect solar panels last then remove cover from panels.http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John.



What I am a bit foggy about is that the controller then seems to have an output for appliances etc.
At present my leisure battery has several cables attached to it. These are to feed the zig unit. receive charge when connected to hookup and receive charge from main van battery and alternator, but I'd be hard put to know exactly which wire does which. Would some or all of these wires need to be moved to the controller?


----------



## Canalsman

Duckrow said:


> What I am a bit foggy about is that the controller then seems to have an output for appliances etc.



These connections do not need to be used. They permit connection of 12v lights etc in a standalone installation of a solar panel and battery.

In a motorhome all that circuitry is already present, so you just need to connect the solar panel to the regulator (input) and to the leisure battery (output).

I am in the process of fitting a system to my 'van, and I have found that by removing the access cover behind the control panel there is an easy option to connect the negative connection to the vehicle earth, and the positive connection to the leisure battery wiring.

If you have a wiring diagram for your 'van, that will make things a lot clearer.

Make sure that you read the two following threads too

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-knowledge-base/15039-make-your-own-solar-panel-brackets.html

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-knowledge-base/15040-diy-solar-panel-brackets-installing-panels-part-ii-roof.html#post144014

Regards

Chris


----------



## Neckender

***** said:


> It looks like the wires go straight to the battery and not via the Zig.
> If that would work OK and not interfere with the Zig charging it would be very nice and easy.(for me)
> I was thinking of fitting a switch so that I could turn off the charge from the solar when it is on hook up.
> I think the Zig has a solar input area, unfortunatley our van does not have the blue Zig it is a different charger.
> In conclusion is it OK to wire straight to the battery via the control unit and fuses and a double pole switch.


Hi Graham, I very rarely use hook up but when I have the solar  disconnects it self from charging batteries, and vehicle charger takes over, thats how mine works with no switches fitted to solar side.

John.


----------



## Neckender

Code:
	






Duckrow said:


> What I am a bit foggy about is that the controller then seems to have an output for appliances etc.
> At present my leisure battery has several cables attached to it. These are to feed the zig unit. receive charge when connected to hookup and receive charge from main van battery and alternator, but I'd be hard put to know exactly which wire does which. Would some or all of these wires need to be moved to the controller?



You leave all the original wiring as it is and run a seperate positive and negative frome your liesure battery to charge controller as in my example that I posted. hope this helps, it's very simple.

John.


----------



## Canalsman

*****

Bear in mind that the solar regulator monitors the voltage across the leisure battery. Therefore if the onboard charger powered from the mains hookup raises the battery voltage, when the solar regulator perceives the leisure battery to be fully charged it will cease to feed any charge from the panels. In effect, it switches itself off ...

Regards

Chris


----------



## Neckender

Just the same when engine is running controller shuts charge from solar panel down.

John.


----------



## dylins

Have you guys seen these 
>>>
PWM Solar Charge Controller for 40W 60W 80W 100W panel | eBay
>>>
cheap charge controllers with 3-stage charging


----------



## scotsy

*watch the vids at the bottom, quite a good explanation*



dylins said:


> Have you guys seen these
> >>>
> PWM Solar Charge Controller for 40W 60W 80W 100W panel | eBay
> >>>
> cheap charge controllers with 3-stage charging



I noticed the vids at the bottom of the advert and the LHS one gives a good explanation of why you need a regulator/controller

The vid on the RHS is for more advanced users i think?

Good find, pity i've just bought the Maplins one :idea:

Ian


----------



## solarman

just thought i'd put a link on here showing my panel installation for the benefit of any members on here,pics show my transit van being converted to campervan with solar panel and regulator Ford Transit Forum • View topic - 1st Campervan
solarman.


----------



## berniesbargreece

*120w panel*

Hiya Guys... I have just paid £395 for a 120w kit (inc postage)... did I pay too much?  Can anyone recomend where to get a heavy duty leisure battery from? I think i read Ebay was good. Maybe a second hand one  from UPS of any national delivery companies. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## cooljules

berniesbargreece said:


> Hiya Guys... I have just paid £395 for a 120w kit (inc postage)... did I pay too much?  Can anyone recomend where to get a heavy duty leisure battery from? I think i read Ebay was good. Maybe a second hand one  from UPS of any national delivery companies. Any help is appreciated.



i saw on ebay, good cheap batts, with a FOUR year warrenty.  sorry cant remember the name, manchester area iirc


----------



## bill scouse

google Alpha Batteries
                             Bill


----------



## Firefox

I have wired in a switch to turn my solar panels off if needed.

4 reasons

1. I have read that on a hot day some regulators can produce a pulsing which inverter inputs don't like. It hasn't been hot enough for me to see if that is a problem though.

2. Regulators can get quite warm even when sensing but not charging. No sense in having it on getting hot, if I am on a hook up.

3. I can see how effective my panels actually are ie What the difference in performance is with panels on or off.

4. Regulator instructions recommend fitting a switch and a fuse on the panels side.


----------



## Firefox

I just fused one side on mine (10A inline). I've two panels max output 5A each and the cables are 20 A capacity.


----------



## Canalsman

I'm not sure that I see any virtue in putting a fuse or switch in the supply from the solar panel.

Under what circumstances might the fuse blow? I can't think of one.

And the presence of a switch, or indeed a fuse holder, offers the potential to increase the resistance in the supply circuit. This is not a good idea when you want to maximise the charging current.

Clearly you must have a fuse in the circuit to the leisure battery, because a short could occur there with potentially disastrous result ...


----------



## Byronic

Have read one or two posts suggesting sticking the ali  brackets to the roof with just an adhesive sealant eg Sikaflex. It's not generally considered best practice by some to rely solely on an adhesive.You can't be sure that the surface you're bonding to be it gelcoat, paint etc is in turn adhering well to the substrate. 
Mechanical fixing is required in addition.... in the case of an average size panel say one s/s screw per bracket.


----------



## Firefox

Provided you fix to firm paint or gelcoat, screws are not needed.
The paint is very, very firm on mine. It takes a lot to bring it off. Vauxhaull did a good job on my paint.... If it was a Fiat I wouldn't be so sure :lol-049:

I tried pulling mine up when the sika was set, it started warping the whole roof upwards. It is held down like sh*t to a blanket!! Additional screws are not to be recommended on a sound substrate they are simply a source of potential leaks.


----------



## Techno100

The strength offered by a screw is completely insignificant compared to the strength of the adhesive bond. This assumes instructions have been followed and bonding surfaces have been correctly cleaned with Sika cleaner aktivator 205.

The set screws on my installations are used only to ensure the minimum 2mm thickness of adhesive required and do not penetrate the roof


----------



## Byronic

Techno100 said:


> The strength offered by a screw is completely insignificant compared to the strength of the adhesive bond. This assumes instructions have been followed and bonding surfaces have been correctly cleaned with Sika cleaner aktivator 205.
> 
> The set screws on my installations are used only to ensure the minimum 2mm thickness of adhesive required and do not penetrate the roof



You havn't understood what I'm advising.

When the surface is prepared it is quite possible that this surface, lets say paint on steel isn't itself adhering to the steel substrate ie the body panel. 

For instance there was a thread on here just recently concerning complaints about flaking roof paint on Fiat PVCs.

Presumably the reason Firefox made his comments about Fiat vans? 

Decent sized s/s screws into solid backing would give significant security in fact as many as you think necessary stick 50 in if you're not confident! 

Of course it can be difficult to find a really secure post production position to mechanically fix a panel, or to fit backing blocks, so most just stick down and most will be ok. But if you do have the option, then it's belts and braces for pence.

I note your van looks a late model but some older vans can get significant areas of delaminating gelcoats not always easy to identify.


----------



## Techno100

Well I would suggest glueing first and testing it once cured before piercing the roof. I can't imagine any modern van having paint adhesion problems given the cleanliness of conditions and electrostatic spraying. Removing the roof lining to fit blocks to screw into is a bit OTT when nuts and bolts might be a better option.

Using brackets that don't have a big enough footprint will put more strain on any surface and could possibly be a cause of failure.

I'd like to know of anyone with first hand experience of their panel dismounting without permission and to examine exactly why. I've seen very small brackets used and very thin adhesive and they still cling on (but for how long lol)


----------



## Lord Lucan

Hi Techno,

Have you got any home mounted solar photovoltaics?


----------



## Techno100

No Mack and not likely to especially since the GOV are cutting the incentive by more than half. I have colleagues who trained up for accreditation to install and they are fuming at this nail in their future prospects.


----------



## Byronic

You might not expect a modern van having paint probs. but they do. Don't take my word for it tho' look at the thread I mentioned, re. some FIAT vans.

Fitting blocks can be difficult as I've said, and exposed nuts or bolts wouldn't be an aesthetic plus either, that's why I said "where you have the option" perhaps I should have said the "practical" option, PVCs come to mind where the inner lining can sometimes be removed.


----------



## Lord Lucan

Techno100 said:


> No Mack and not likely to especially since the GOV are cutting the incentive by more than half. I have colleagues who trained up for accreditation to install and they are fuming at this nail in their future prospects.




Yes... spotted that news over the net


----------



## Lord Lucan

Techno100 said:


> No Mack and not likely to especially since the GOV are cutting the incentive by more than half. I have colleagues who trained up for accreditation to install and they are fuming at this nail in their future prospects.



BTW Techno... I think we both may have visited the same place in France... Mers Le Bains... near Treport - I was there a few times over the last few years. Beautiful Area.

On the way home I visited Thiepval The CAF Thiepval Project

and the nearby HUGE crater at Lochnagar   Lochnagar Crater - The Official Site


----------



## Lord Lucan

Hi Techno... Geest Guy has 90w on eBay for £127 + £8 delivery... Will these be the same as the ones you have been purchasing?

I think I'll try one... the leads look a little short though?


----------



## Guest

Lord Lucan said:


> Hi Techno... Geest Guy has 90w on eBay for £127 + £8 delivery... Will these be the same as the ones you have been purchasing?
> 
> I think I'll try one... the leads look a little short though?



This is it. Dont worry about the delivery time, Techno assured me that it would arrive in 3 days and it did

90 Watt Solar Panel PV Monocrystalline 12V 90W T | eBay


----------



## Techno100

If you're going to any of the motorroamers meets? I can extend the cables for you at cost price only.


----------



## Techno100

Or buy one of these and cut it in two
4mm 5m Solar cable pre crimped with MC4 connectors. For solar panels and PV | eBay


----------



## Lord Lucan

Cheers, Techno.. which is the next one for you?


----------



## Techno100

Tinsel & Turkey (Nuneaton) and then New Year at Lincoln


----------



## oldpolicehouse

Hello
I too am contemplating putting a solar panel on my Rapido. At first I was looking at the semi - flexible ones used on boats etc but am a bit put off by the price. The ones from Germany on ebay look ok and are well priced. The brackets made by Techno look extremely well made. My question is this.As the bottom edge of the frame looks to be at least 30mm is there any reason why not to  bond the frame directly onto a flat section of roof with a continuous fillet of Sikaflex say about 3mm thick. I can see the disadvantage if you needed to remove them but can anyone think of other reasons not to do this.

Blue Skies

John


----------



## Byronic

Yep, gap needed for ventilation. Under panel can get hot.


----------



## Lord Lucan

Techno100 said:


> Tinsel & Turkey (Nuneaton) and then New Year at Lincoln



Ordered 1no 90 Geeste panel today.... Will fit 1 panel to my 1 - 110 battery and see how it suits my extravagant electronic lifestyle.

May see you at T&T too...


----------



## Techno100

free air flow is required under the panels because they actually produce less when hot


----------



## Lord Lucan

Hi Techno... which solar regulator would you consider for my setup?

110 battery. 90w Geeste Panel. Would be nice to see charging levels too.

Thanks, LL


----------



## Techno100

Lord Lucan said:


> Hi Techno... which solar regulator would you consider for my setup?
> 
> 110 battery. 90w Geeste Panel. Would be nice to see charging levels too.
> 
> Thanks, LL



This is about the best value just now with a display

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## leshughes

***** said:


> Just seen this and passing it on.
> Good news for anybody still looking
> The price has reduced even further. These 90 watt solar panels were considered to be a good buy at £125 plus carriage and have now reduced to £119 plus carriage.
> Got to be worth considering if anybody is still looking.
> [/url]



Have just ordered two of the 90 watt panels plus a 30 amp controller (just in case I decide to put on more panels later). Will report back once installed and working.

Have been following this discussion with great interest. Many thanks to all contributors for the info.


----------



## Ian Wood

*Ian Wood*

not sure how they compare on price, but for quality panels, batteries etc try Online Car Batteries, Leisure Batteries, Motorcycle Batteries, Battery Chargers, Inverters, Solar Panels and Wind Turbines - Ship to UK, Europe and Worldwide, they are professional and most of the products are European rather than Chinese, you know it makes sense!


----------



## Techno100

80 watt now £99 +p&p
80 Watt Solar Panel PV Monocrystalline 12V 80W T | eBay


----------



## leshughes

*One panel smashed*

Just received my two 90 watt solar panels from Germany. Unfortunately one of them is smashed. I was hoping to do a side by side compare of the voltage/current prior to fitting to ensure that they were at least delivering the same output. Won't be able to that now. 

There don't appear to be any 90 watt ones left. So am now wondering how they are going to provide a replacement.

Will keep you updated on this particularly annoying situation.  :wacko:


----------



## Techno100

They deal with problems ok . A picture will get a refund


----------



## Techno100

The seller wont communicate until Monday I expect.

Anyway this whole thread was devoted to solar discount in quantity but the proliferation of sellers both good and bad has undermined the original intention.
I would say the information shared has without doubt found many people a bargain and opened members eyes to value for money without being fleeced.
I now have 2 German sellers who have proved their worth in fast delivery and quality for the £1
Generally the only let down is the couriers handling.
I have recently experienced excellent service from DHL but GLS/parceforce still have to pull their socks up


----------



## Techno100

Went to collect my 90 watt panel from parcelforce this evening only to find mine too was smashed.
Sh1t courier unfortunately


----------



## Techno100

Seller has dispatched a replacement today.


----------



## Techno100

Sounds feasable.

Just received the replacement 90 watt panel ONLY IT IS 80 watt and yet again damaged. As much poor packaging as bad handling by parcel force. NOT HAPPY 
pictures toolsdirekt - Techno's Photos


----------



## Techno100

Yes I've had 3 from Gifhorn but they are 808x808  80watt


----------



## leshughes

*Last update on this thread*

Received an 80m watt panel in replacement for the damaged 90 watt. Tested out at the same voltage/ampage side by side as the 90. Now installed flat on the roof. Was a bit dissapointed with output in UK but now in Sagres, Portugal and the 2 x 110ah batteries are fully charged by between 09:00 - 09:30. Admitidly we don't use a great amount of power at night. With solar it is important that you use the available excess power during the daytime. Don't wait until after dark to charge the laptop and phones, you will just end up grizzling about the lack of power. get a 12V hoover, she won't accept it as a birthday present, but explain that it can only be used during full sun to save the world and she will be happy.

So, all in all happy with the purchase of the panels. Perhapsthe crap packaging was because the panels were already broken and it would be profitable to get the outlay back from the couriers. Perhaps that sent out the same smashed panels multiple times. Who knows? Basically nearly all the panels available originate in China, which is normal for our now non-manufacturimg society.


----------



## Techno100

Interesting theory but parcel force assure me they DO NOT insure glass so it's just tuff titty and BAD packaging stroke handling


----------



## Lord Lucan

leshughes said:


> Received an 80m watt panel in replacement for the damaged 90 watt. Tested out at the same voltage/ampage side by side as the 90. Now installed flat on the roof. Was a bit dissapointed with output in UK but now in Sagres, Portugal



Hi Les, How long you stopping in Sagres?... a couple of friends of mine sold up and left UK early Jan... making their way to Lagos. They are in a Tribby in Sete at the moment. Mark is a solo singer... hoping to sing for his supper along the way... or stay longer if he gets a long singing deal.


----------



## bob72

Out of interest what readings are you getting for both panels in Portugal?


----------



## leshughes

Lord Lucan said:


> Hi Les, How long you stopping in Sagres?... a couple of friends of mine sold up and left UK early Jan... making their way to Lagos. They are in a Tribby in Sete at the moment. Mark is a solo singer... hoping to sing for his supper along the way... or stay longer if he gets a long singing deal.



We are staying for another week before heading north. Don't think your friend will earn much supper in Sagres at the moment as the season hasn't started yet. Only locals and us poor wildcampers here.


----------



## leshughes

bob72 said:


> Out of interest what readings are you getting for both panels in Portugal?



Can't check them individually now as they are wired in parallel. Before the batteries are full they are showing 3 to 4.5 amps depending on sun height and clouds. Once the batteries are full the controller only shows the amps it is drawing for float charge, topping up, etc. This is about 0.2 to 0.5 amps. No idea what they are actually generating at midday. Will try and get her to do the hoovering at noon while I watch the controller. Although I might get a slap for suggestging it.


----------



## Lord Lucan

I like the 814... We were hoping to convert one.. but kids lost interest... so Im in a tranny.

Did you do it yourself?


----------



## Olive Oil

*yep, I would be interested in being part of a bulk buying thing*

I'm looking for a 120W panel - any time in the next two months.

- Marcus (07527 002203)


----------



## leshughes

*814*



Lord Lucan said:


> I like the 814... We were hoping to convert one.. but kids lost interest... so Im in a tranny.
> 
> Did you do it yourself?



We were going to do it ourselves on an Atego. Whilst looking for a truck we saw this one on ebay. It is an ex racetruck so had a motorbike garage which was what we needed. Also it is finished inside to a much higher spec than we could possibly have done ourselves, and it was well under budget. The rest is history, as they say.


----------



## leshughes

*Inputwhilst hoovering*



bob72 said:


> Out of interest what readings are you getting for both panels in Portugal?



Managed to get the maid to do the hoovering at 13:00. Also put all the lights on and anything else I could think of.  Some high but thin cloud and a smattering of thin sea mist. Controller was registering between 7.5 and 7.8 amps coming in.

Apparently I've just blown my chances for tonight.


----------



## michaux

*Looking for panel to be installed*

.


----------



## Techno100

My regulator today with load on the batteries, has summer arrived? 12.8 amps and despite the reflection 195 watts from my 200


----------



## Lord Lucan

Where are you?? Can I plug my van into yours if you have too much leccy


----------



## Neckender

Mine read 123 watts from my 160 watt panels 2 weeks ago on the south west coast of France.

John.


----------



## Techno100

Hi guys ,it's been quiet on this one lately?
I'm looking at this just now and will try one when the occasion requires.
Looks great value for this technology
100W Semi-Flexible Mono Solar Panel for DIY Car,Boat,Carvan


----------



## Techno100

So what you all buying lately? and from who/where??


----------



## Neckender

Techno100 said:


> So what you all buying lately? and from who/where??



Nothing as can't fit anything else.

John.


----------



## Techno100

When I trade my van I'm going to use the semi flexible frameless panels next time. They're getting much cheaper 100watt £159 
Much lighter and no brackets.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Techno100 said:


> Hi guys ,it's been quiet on this one lately?
> I'm looking at this just now and will try one when the occasion requires.
> Looks great value for this technology
> 100W Semi-Flexible Mono Solar Panel for DIY Car,Boat,Carvan



Fitted one of these a month ago. Some of you saw it at the Wales meet. Highly recommended, flexible (aluminium backing plate) just stuck it on to the contoured roof of my Coachbuilt with sikaflex.  Working really well, 2 x 110ah leisure batteries and starter battery permanently fully charged.

Dai


----------



## silverweed

I'm starting from scratch on a solar panel system. Had an 80w panel with 2 110 batteries but found it not enough in autumn and cloudy days. Is 2 80w going to be a lot more or should I look to 120w x2. What type of panels should I be looking to get as there seems a lot of choice


----------



## Devonlad

Techno100 said:


> When I trade my van I'm going to use the semi flexible frameless panels next time. They're getting much cheaper 100watt £159
> Much lighter and no brackets.



What  size are these Andy?


----------

